# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHB und peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung

## knut.krueger

*DHB und peritetraploide DNA-Verteilungffice:office" />* 

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe mit einer DHB am 28.7.06 begonnen. Mein Befund/Ausgangslage vom 19.6.06 war: T2c NX M0 Gleason Score 3+4=7 (Zweitgutachten brachte üblichen Aufstieg zu Gleason Score 4 + 3 = 7). Im Juli habe ich mich dann für DHB entschieden, und mein Arzt verschrieb je 1x täglich Avodart und Casodex sowie als Monatsspritze Pamolerin. Die erste Spritze erhielt ich am 7.8.06. Auf meinen Wunsch wurde am 27.9.06 auf täglich 3x Casodex umgestellt. Die PSA- und Testosteronentwicklung ist nachstehend aufgeführt:
22.7.06 PSA 10,0 + freies PSA 1,0 + Testosteron 2,6 
8.9.06 PSA 0,65 + freies PSA 0,1 + Testosteron 0,06
9.10.06 PSA 0,15 + freies PSA 0,02 +Testosteron 0,09
8.11.06 PSA 0,09 + freies PSA 0,02 + Testosteron 0,1

Schon im Juli zu Beginn der DHB hatte ich mit meinem Arzt vereinbart, dass eine DNA-Analyse durchgeführt wird. Durch eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände habe ich das Ergebnis erst letzte Woche erhalten, und zwar liegt eine peritetraploide Verteilung vor. Nachfolgend der Originaltext der Diagnose:

Nach enzymatischer Zellverteilung, Eichung mit 25 Fibroblasten und Messung von 408 Tumorzellen, zeigt sich eine größere Stammlinie bei 2,06c, eine weitere im Bereich 3,5c und 4,0c sowie vereinzelt Werte bei 5c. Damit liegt in diesem Fall eine so genannte peritetraploide DNA-Verteilung (Typ B nach Tribukait 1993) vor.
Mit den Augen eines Ingenieurs betrachtet, sieht die Verteilung nicht so schlecht aus, denn es gibt eine sehr kräftige symmetrische Verteilung bei 2c und dann eine kleine Häufung bei 3,5c. Die graphische Darstellung der DNA-Verteilung ist in der x-Achse linear von 0,2 bis 7,2 und mit c bezeichnet und gibt die Aggressivität der Zellen wieder. Die y-Achse ist ebenfalls linear und hat den Maßstab 0 bis 140 und die Bezeichnung n für ausgezählte Krebszellen. In meinem Fall wurden 408 Tumorzellen ausgewertet. Ich habe in der graphischen Darstellung nachgezählt, und zwar hat die Stammlinie bei 2,06c 130, rechts daneben zu höheren c-Werten 120, die nächste Linie 30 und die beiden weiteren nächst höheren Werte je 2 und links zu tieferen c-Werten die erste Linie 60, die nächste 13 und dann 2 und zum Schluss die unterste Linie 1 Zelle. Insgesamt sind dies 360 Tumorzellen, und dies sind die Guten (diploide), die durch DHB vernichtet werden sollen.
Die kleinere Häufung hat ihr Zentrum bei 3,7c mit13, rechts die nächste Linie 8 und dann 2 und 1 und links zu tieferen c-Werten 6, dann 4, 1 und 2 Tumorzellen. Dies mit insgesamt 43 Zellen also rund 10 % ist der schlechte Anteil, da nicht oder nur wenig hormonabhängig.
Ich habe mit Prof. Böcking gesprochen, und er rät die DHB abzusetzen gemäß der Theorie, dass die diploiden Tumorzellen abgetötet werden und somit Platz für die aggressiveren machen und im Endeffekt deren Wachstum fördern. Sein Vorschlag ist Strahlentherapie wie afterloading ect.
Ich habe auch mit Prof. Bonkhoff Kontakt aufgenommen. Er hat das Zweitgutachten erstellt und von dieser Untersuchung noch Material von meiner Biopsie da und wird daran eine Bestimmung von p53 und Bcl2 vornehmen. Beunruhigt bin ich über zwei Blutwerte vom 8.9.06, und zwar CGA mit 127 ug/l und NSE mit 14,7 ug/l. Zu diesen beiden Werten hatte mir mein betreuender Arzt ausgeführt, dass er im Labor angerufen und man ihm mitgeteilt hatte, dass kein Grund zur Beunruhigung besteht, da diese beiden Werte schwanken bzw. auch Unsicherheiten in der Gewinnung/Verarbeitung dieser Werte bestehen würden, und deshalb ist die Empfehlung, diese Werte im vierteljährlichen Abstand zu überprüfen.
Nachdem mir nun die Bedeutung dieser beiden Werte für die peritetraploide Verteilung meines Tumors klar geworden ist, sehe ich dies natürlich anders und werde eine monatliche Überprüfung der beiden Werte durchführen lassen.
Mit nun mehr Detailkenntnissen über meinen Tumor habe ich das Gefühl wieder an einem Scheideweg zu stehen, die richtige Richtung zu bestimmen. Welche Alternativen habe ich
- DHB fortsetzen
- DHB fortsetzen mit zusätzlicher Chemo
- DHB absetzen und durch eine Therapie ersetzen, die den Haupttumor zerstört.
- oder was kommt noch infrage?
Am 7. Dez. fliege ich wieder für ein paar Tage nach Deutschland, um meine fünfte Monatsspritze zu bekommen mit den verbundenen Routineuntersuchungen wie US, Blutabnahme usw. Meine interne Zielsetzung ist, mir bis zu diesem Termin eine Meinung über den weiteren Therapieweg gebildet zu haben, und ich würde mich sehr über viele Kommentare, Anregungen und Vorschläge freuen.

Sonnige Grüße aus Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Knut,

wenn Du möchtest kannst Du dir meinen bisherigen PK-Verlauf ansehen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?u=74

Alles Gute,
Horst

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Knut,

ich darf Dir zu Deinem sehr aufgeschlossenen Urologen gratulieren. Welcher gibt schon 150 mg Casodex und lässt die DNA-Zytometrie machen?
Meine "Fachärzte" halten nichts von CGA- und NSE-Messung - ich muss mir das alles privat organisieren.

Die Werte sind bei meinem etwas weiter fortgeschrittenen PK etwas niedriger als Deine. Trotz meiner xploiden DNA-Verteilung Typ C funktioniert seit zwei Jahren die 3HB sehr zufriedenstellend. Ich weiss nich, ob bei mir durch die HB "Platz" geschaffen wurde für aggressivere Zellen, die ja schon vor Therapiebeginn da waren.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach der, für Dich, richtigen Therapie.

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Knut,

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die DHB weiterführen. Du hast nach 3,5 Monaten einen PSA Wert < 0,1ng/ml das ist ganz normal. Höchstwahrscheinlich fällt er noch weiter, unter 0,05 wäre gut. Diesen Wert dann 9 Monate halten wenn das eintritt können nicht sehr viele Hormonunabhängige Zellen vorhanden sein. Du hast zwar mit GS 4+3 einen Hochrisikofaktor, in diesem Fall würde Dr. Leibowitz eine leichte Chemo machen. Das wird aber bei uns nicht möglich sein, weil es die Kassen nicht bezahlen.
Deshalb ist es das beste abzuwarten wie sich der PSA Wert nach Ende der DHB verhält.
Sollte er zu früh wieder zu hoch steigen hast Du immer noch alle Möglichkeiten offen. Wenn Du aber Glück hast kannst Du den Krebs lange Zeit unter Kontrolle halten, bis dahin gibt es vielleicht ganz andere Behandlungsmöglichkeiten.
Ich habe Bei GS 3+4 und aPSA von 21,8ng/ml auch die DHB gemacht. Mein PSA Wert ist
3 Jahre nach Diagnosestellung bei 0,97ng/ml seit den beiden letzen Messungen fällt er sogar
leicht. Alle Werte kannt Du in meinen Provil nachlesen.
Ich Wünsche Dir alles Gute. Michael A.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,ffice:office" />

zuerst einmal Dank für Eure Antworten. Da zweimal die Kostenseite angesprochen wurde, möchte ich erst einmal diesen Punkt aufklären. Ich bin privat versichert, und dies schon seit über 30 Jahren. Meine Frau und ich haben schon in jungen Jahren ein eigenes Unternehmen gegründet, und zur damaligen Zeit war es schwierig als Selbständiger als so genanntes freiwilliges Mitglied in den Ersatzkassen zu verbleiben, da viele Risiken für Selbständige nicht versichert/abgesichert wurden. Heute bringt mir meine damalige aus finanziellen Gründen nicht leichte Entscheidung nun in unserem System Vorteile.

Hansi, ich habe mir Dein Profil angesehen und da ist sicherlich die Hormontherapie mit den Zusatzmedikamenten der richtige Weg, und ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und dass es Dir gelingt, Deinen PK noch recht lange unter Kontrolle zu halten.

Die erste Antwort von Horst ist kurz, aber diese hat es in sich. Schaut Euch sein Profil und insbesondere seine homepage an. Als ich die Darstellung gesehen habe, war mein erster Gedanke DHB ade.

Mich haben die Beiträge von Ralf-Rainer Damm mit seinem Engagement und seiner Ehrlichkeit beeindruckt und sicherlich auch beeinflusst. Gestern habe ich mir Ralf s Beitrag Warum ich mich angesehen, da er in diesem seine PSA-Werte im Anhang fortschreibt. Zwei Dinge haben mich hier sehr nachdenklich gemacht, und zwar habe ich die PSA-Werte über die Zeit- jeweils linearer Maßstab- aufgetragen, und es ergibt sich eine lupenreine Grade mit 2 ng/ml Anstieg pro Jahr. Die Gerade erinnert mich an mein erstes Physikpraktikum im Studium mit Messwerterfassung und graphischer Darstellung. Es gibt nicht den von Leibowitz propagierten Achterbahnverlauf, sondern dies sind ganz eindeutig Messfehler. Ebenso gibt es nicht die von Leibowitz propagierte Einmündung in ein Plateau. Letzteres stimmt mich auch nachdenklich bei Ralf s Kurzbericht über seinen Besuch bei Dr. Tucker in Singapur. Ich weiß auch aus meiner beruflichen Zeit, dass Amerikaner sehr salopp sind, aber die Aussage von Dr. Tucker You have done well so far bei dem nun erreichten PSA-Wert ohne auf Gründe, warum das Plateau nicht erreicht wird, weckt bei mir den Verdacht, dass dies für Dr. Tucker nicht so überraschend war.
Bei der heutigen letzten Antwort von Michael sieht es gut aus. Wenn man sein Profil anschaut und die PSA-Werte graphisch aufträgt, fällt positiv die geringe Steilheit des PSA-Anstiegs auf, und es sieht nach einer Einmündung in ein Plateau aus.

Interessant ist, dass Leibowitz und Tribukait etwa zur gleichen Zeit ihre Untersuchungen/Ideen veröffentlicht haben. Die Untersuchungen von Tribukait sind wissenschaftlich fundiert und anerkannt. Diese beweisen, dass bei peritetraploider DNA-Verteilung die Hormonbehandlung lebensverkürzend wirkt und provokativ gesagt bei periploider Verteilung die DHB dem Patienten nichts anhaben kann.
Im Augenblick spricht für mich die Datenlage gegen Leibowitz und DHB. Ich hoffe auf Beiträge, die mich überzeugen können, die DHB fortzusetzen.

Grüße aus dem immer noch sommerlichen Andalusien
Knut.

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Knut,
ich habe eine peridiploide DNA-Verteilung. Mein Urologe empfiehlt mir jetzt eine intermittierende Hormonblockade, die ich je nach Entwicklung meiner PSA-Werte auch langfristig ins Auge gefasst habe. Aber andererseits ist an Tribukait nun mal kein Vorbeikommen.
Eine ganz neuer Therapieansatz (dem ich leider nicht nachfolgen kann, da ich Metall in der Hüfte habe), die Nanotechnologie, ist in folgendem Text dargestellt, den ich auch an anderer Stelle ins Forum gestellt habe: 
Ich habe mir noch einmal die HP von Thermo Health Care angesehen, die diese Nanotechnologie fördert. Dort klingt alles sehr optimistsich - Beispiel: "Solide Tumore sind in praktisch jeder Körperregion erreichbar und die neue Therapie hat nur wenig  zum Teil sogar keine  Nebenwirkungen. Dies sind Eigenschaften, die keine andere Therapieform zu bieten hat." Und weiter:" Und die Forschung geht weiter: in den kommenden vier bis fünf Jahren werden die Nanopartikel schrittweise in der Lage sein, auch einzelne Tumorzellen zu finden und zu zerstören, beispielsweise in Lymphknoten, so dass die bisher noch direkt in den Tumor einzubringenden Nanopartikel später über Gefäße ihren Zielort erreichen werden. " Auch bei bestimmten Rezidiven soll  die Nanotechnologie angeblich bereits wirken; also ich würde zumindest mal nachfragen. 
 Der genaue Link ist übrigens http://www.thermo-health-care.de/the...alth-care.html
Schöne Grüße von
ruggero

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Dieter,
natürlich ist mir klar, dass Knut von einer Tetraploidie sprach; bitte unterschätze meine Lesefähigkeit nicht :-)). Ich habe ausdrücklich auf die intermittierende Hormonbehandlung hingewiesen, wobei ich mir zugegebener Maßen jedoch nicht sicher bin, in wie weit diese Option für ihn realisierbar ist - es scheint sich ja noch um eine Therapie im mehr oder minder fortgeschrittenen Versuchsstadium zu handeln. Aber wenn er die HB weiter machen möchte, sollte er diesen Aspekt auch kennen lernen.
ruggero

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich möchte mit diesem Beitrag besonders Knut und Dieter ansprechen. Dieter möchte ich fragen, wie er den Beitrag von Prof. Bonkhoff (siehe unten) zur Wertigkeit der DNA Zytometrie im Zusammenhang mit der Hormonblockade einordnet?

Günter

Prof. Bonkhoff:

"Peridiploide Prostatakarzinome haben zweifelsohne eine bessere Prognose als peritetraploide und aneuploide Karzinome. Den peridiploiden DNA-Befund jedoch mit einem geringen Progressionsrisiko oder einem sogenannten Haustierkrebs gleichsetzen zu wollen, ist unzulässig. Ob bei einem Prostatakarzinompatient eine abwartende Haltung (watchful waiting) aus onkologischer Sicht vertretbar ist, hängt vielmehr vom Gleason Grad, von dem in den Stanzbiopsien erfassten Tumorvolumen, der PSAKinetik (PSA-Verdopplungszeit, PSA-Dichte), dem Alter und der persönlichen Lebenserwartung (z.B. kardiovaskuläres Risiko) ab. Auch bei einem aneuploiden DNA-Befund, der für den Patienten wegen der schlechten Prognose enorme Auswirkung auf die Therapieentscheidung haben kann, ist Vorsicht angesagt: Prämaligne Prostataveräderungen vom Typ HGPIN, die bei Männern über 50 Jahren mit oder ohne Karzinom häufig vorkommen, sind oftmals aneuploid. Da die zytologische Prostatadiagnostik nach Feinnadelaspiration nicht in der Lage ist, zwischen HGPIN und einem Prostatakarzinom zu unterscheiden kann man prinzipiell nie ausschließen, dass HGPIN und nicht das Karzinom für den aneuploiden DNA-Befund verantwortlich sind. DNA-Messungen sollten deshalb stets an Stanzbiopsien durchgeführt werden, die im Hinblick auf HGPIN geprüft wurden, um HGPIN-assoziierte (falsch-positive) aneuploide Befunde zu vermeiden. 

Die Beobachtung, dass bei einem peritetraploiden DNABefund ein erhöhtes Risiko für die Entstehung der Androgenresistenz besteht, basiert üerwiegend auf Studien aus den 80er und 90er Jahren, wobei damals die beidseitige Orchiektomie als Standard der Androgenentzugstherapie galt. Über die prognostische Bedeutung des peritetraploiden DNA-Befundes im Rahmen der modernen, zeitlich limitierten, dreifachen Androgenblockade gibt es bislang überhaupt keine Daten. Einem Patienten auf Grund eines peritetraploiden Histogrammes generell von der Hormontherapie abzuraten, ist daher nicht zulässig. Ob ein Prostatakarzinom auf eine Androgenentzugstherapie anspricht oder nicht, hängt letztlich davon ab, ob innerhalb eines Jahres der PSA-Nadir von 0.05 mg/ml erreicht wird oder nicht. Dagegen sind Verlaufskontrollen, die an Hand von sukzessiven DNA-Bestimmungen am aspirierten Material den Therapieerfolg zu ermitteln versuchen, im Zeitalter der modernen PSA-Diagnostik obsolet. Die verlässlichsten Aussagen über die DNA-Ploidie erhält man in der Prostatektomie, bei der der ganze Tumor zur zur Verfügung steht. Der prognostische Wert der DNA-Analyse in der Stanzbiopsie ist dagegen umstritten, da der biologisch relevante Tumorherd nicht unbedingt in der Stanzbiopsie erfasst sein muss. In der letzten Ausgabe Tumors of the Prostate Gland (2000 des Armed Forces Institute of Pathology (AFIP), ein weltweit anerkanntes Zentrum für Tumorpathologie, wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die prognostische Aussagekraft der DNA-Ploidie in der Stanzbiopsie wegen des Sampling Errors fraglich ist. Ähnlich kritisch äußert sich auch Jonathan Epstein, einer der bekanntesten Prostatapathologen (Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine) über den Stellenwert der DNA-Ploidie. In einem kürzlich im Lancet erschienenen Beitrag liefert nach seiner Erfahrung die Ploidiebestimmung in der Stanzbiopsie keine zusäzlichen prognostischen Informationen für das pathologische Stagin wenn der Gleason Grad korrekt ermittelt wurde. 

Der histopathologische Befund ist für die Früherkennung Diagnose und stadiengerechte Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms von zentraler Bedeutung. Unabdingbare Vorraussetzung ist eine sachgerechte Aufarbeitung und verlässliche Befundung. Viele Urologen sehen im Gleason Grad und anderen pathologischen Befunden lediglich Laborwerte, auf die man zwar die Therapieentscheidung stützt, ansonsten aber wenig hinterfragt. Beim Prostatakrebs hängt Vieles von der Diagnostik ab die ein hohes Maß an Erfahrung und Qualität erfordert. Die verschiedenen klinischen Verläufe zeigen, dass wir es mit einer sehr heterogenen Erkrankung zu tun haben. Einfache Lösungen für komplizierte Fragen existieren nicht und sind auch in naher Zukunft trotz aller Fortschritte nicht zu erwarten. Die Prostatadiagnostik läßt sich langfristig nur dann verbessern, wenn die folgenden Vorraussetzung erfüllt werden - 

 Hohe Spezialisierung seitens der Urologen
 Radiologen und Pathologen
 Intensivierung der interdisziplinären Zusammenarbeit und Kommunikation mit Austausch von Daten und Informationen
 Qualitätssicherung auf hohem Niveau
 Umsetzung neuer Erkenntnisse aus der
Grundlagenforschung in die klinische Diagnostik

Diese Anforderungen lassen sich am besten in Kompetenzzentren realisieren, wo ausgewiesene Spezialisten der verschiedenen Fachrichtungen in der Patientenversorgung zusammenarbeiten. Die Knüpfung solcher Netzwerke ist heute im Zeitalter der elektronischen Datenermittelung nicht mehr ortsgebunden, sondern kann auch auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene umgesetzt werden".

Literatur beim Verfasser
PROFESSOR DR. MED. HELMUT BONKHOFF
Facharztpraxis für Pathologie

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo, ich finde es außerordentlich bedauerlich, daß nach wie vor Empfehlungen zur Hormonbehandlung ohne Berücksichtigung der DNA-Verteilung leichtfertig und bedenkenlos gemacht werden. Wurde denn Nachfolgendes nicht oft genug und immer wiederkehrend gepredigt??? Massivste Kritik übe ich an den Praktiken der Leibowitz-Jünger.


Bitte, Dieter, etwas halblang: Wie willst Du massivste Kritik üben, wenn Du nicht einmal die zur Debatte stehende Frage aufgreifst, die da nämlich lautet: Wie valide ist der ständige Bezug auf Tribukait 1993, wenn von der HB abgeraten wird,  und das mit dem wissenschaftlichen Palmwedel? Wenn man diesen Streit (Günter hat ein statement von Bonkhoff, das auch zum x-sten Mal veröffentlicht wurde, heute reingestellt) nicht im Auge hat, gehts einem wie Knut, der auch unbesehen sich von der "Wissenschaftlichkeit" beeindrucken lässt -  nichts für ungut, Knut, wir hatten die Debatte über Böcking/Bonkhoff zuletzt vor ein paar Monaten. Leider habe ich damals nicht weitermachen können und auch im Moment einfach nicht die Zeit.

Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## HorstK

"Die erste Antwort von Horst ist kurz, aber diese hat es in sich. Schaut Euch sein Profil und insbesondere seine homepage an. Als ich die Darstellung gesehen habe, war mein erster Gedanke DHB ade.


Grüße aus dem immer noch sommerlichen Andalusien
Knut".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HOLA KNUT,
ja, lieber Knut, die Antwort von mir war kurz, aber dahinter verbergen sich mindestens 4 Jahre Prostata-Krebs-Geschichte.
Es zählen nur die Fakten. Nach PSA-Anstieg, PET/CT, USPIO und Vorgespräch bzw. Untersuchung durch den Operateur Tage *vor* der OP, war für mich die Zeit des weiteren abwartens, überlegens und hin und her vorbei. Ich bin sehr froh, daß ich diese Entscheidung für mich getroffen habe! Die DHB-Zeit hat mich mehr geschlaucht als die OP und die Zeit danach. Jetzt geht es mir gut. Wie es in der weiteren Zukunft aussehen wird weiß heute kein Mensch!
Ab 26.11.06 bin ich auf Gran Canaria.
ADIOS nach Andalusien,
Horst

----------


## RalfDm

> Gestern habe ich mir Ralf s Beitrag Warum ich mich angesehen, da er in diesem seine PSA-Werte im Anhang fortschreibt. Zwei Dinge haben mich hier sehr nachdenklich gemacht, und zwar habe ich die PSA-Werte über die Zeit- jeweils linearer Maßstab- aufgetragen, und es ergibt sich eine lupenreine Grade mit 2 ng/ml Anstieg pro Jahr. Die Gerade erinnert mich an mein erstes Physikpraktikum im Studium mit Messwerterfassung und graphischer Darstellung. Es gibt nicht den von Leibowitz propagierten Achterbahnverlauf, sondern dies sind ganz eindeutig Messfehler. Ebenso gibt es nicht die von Leibowitz propagierte Einmündung in ein Plateau. Letzteres stimmt mich auch nachdenklich bei Ralf s Kurzbericht über seinen Besuch bei Dr. Tucker in Singapur. Ich weiß auch aus meiner beruflichen Zeit, dass Amerikaner sehr salopp sind, aber die Aussage von Dr. Tucker You have done well so far bei dem nun erreichten PSA-Wert ohne auf Gründe, warum das Plateau nicht erreicht wird, weckt bei mir den Verdacht, dass dies für Dr. Tucker nicht so überraschend war.


Hallo Knut,

Tatsächlich habe ich eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von konstant etwa 460 Tagen, ab Dezember 2002 bestimmt. Zwischendurch gab es einige Phasen mit einem PSA-Rückgang, die man mit etwas gutem Willen als Achterbahnverlauf bezeichnen könnte. Dr. Tucker sagte mir schon im März vergangenen Jahres, dass er nicht an das Plateau während der Erhaltungstherapie glaubt. Leibowitz hat es anhand seiner Beobachtungen postuliert; ob er heute noch fest daran glaubt, weiß ich nicht.  
Irgendwann ist also ein zweiter ADT3-Zyklus fällig, und das könnte bei mir bald (Anfang nächsten Jahres) der Fall sein, dann hätte ich eine Therapiepause von immerhin fünf Jahren gehabt. Dr. Tuckers Strategie ist, den PSA-Wert bis etwa auf den Wert des Anfangs-PSA steigen zu lassen und dann den nächsten Zyklus einzuleiten, mit dem Hintergedanken, dass der Patient umso länger lebt, je länger er *nicht* unter einer ADT ist. 
Es gibt aber auch in Deutschland DHB-Patienten, die Jahre nach dem Ende der DHB noch PSA-Werte im Bereich 2..3 ng/ml haben und weit entfernt sind von einer zweiten Runde.

Ralf

----------


## LudwigS

> Dem peritetraploiden Karzinom ist es doch egal, aus welchem Grund kein Testosteron mehr kommt. Speziell dieses Karzinom mit dieser DNA-Verteilung reagiert nun mal nach Tribukait auf Testosteronentzug mit einer möglichen Wahrscheinlichkeit auf die beschriebene Art und Weise, - unabhängig davon, ob nun Leibowitz, die Dreimonatsspritze oder entfernte Hoden dahinterstecken.


Woher der Testosteronentzug kommt, lieber Dieter, ist dem Karzinom sicher egal.

Ob es aber egal ist, wenn die adrenalen Hormone Androstendion, DHEA und DHEA-S weiterhin wirken können, und damit - nach meinem Kennnisstand - etwa 50% des gefährlicheren Dihydrotestosterons in der Prostata ihre Wirkung entfalten können, da habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Und diesen einfachen Hormonentzug der damaligen Zeit wird Bonkhoff bei seinen Gedanken im Hinterkopf gehabt haben.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## RuStra

> * Was ich gerne klären und diskutieren möchte ist folgendes:* 
> 
> * Wie kann es sein, daß wissenschaftliche Studien von Tribukait aus dem Jahre 1993 zum möglichen Schaden einer Hormontherapie bei peritetraploidem Prostatakarzinom in unserem BPS-Forum permanent ignoriert werden?*
> 
> Nun zu Deinem Einwand. Das schwächste und gleichzeitig wirkungsloseste Argument ist, den wissenschaftlichen Wert der Studien von Tribukait anzuzweifeln, weil diese älter als 10 Jahre sind! Was müßten wir doch alles über Bord werfen, weil es älter als 10 Jahre ist!


Dieter, darum geht es nicht, das ist nicht mein Argument.
Es geht um den Inhalt der Studie:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...etrie#post3269

Wenn du was klären möchtest, freut mich das - eben deshalb, weil ich auch was klären möchte, hatte im august 2 debatten-fäden angefangen, s.dort.  
die geschichte ist stecken geblieben, weil sich Reinardo (und andere) die Studie erst noch besorgen wollten. Und ich dann wieder was anderes machen musste.

grüsse,
Rudolf


gruss,
Rudolf

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,ffice:office" />

gerade vom Krafttraining kommend, wie es sich unter DHB gehört, möchte ich nun noch meinen Forumsaufgaben- ausgelöst durch meine beiden Beiträge- nachkommen. Zuerst möchte ich festhalten, dass ich mit meinen Anfragen keinen neuen Graben/Stellungskrieg über Glaubens- bzw. Grundsatzfragen auslösen möchte. Als noch relativ Außenstehender möchte ich mit einigen Anmerkungen beginnen:

- Pathologische wie DNA-Untersuchung des Stanzmaterials sind für mich anerkannte wissenschaftliche Methoden, die jeweils ihre Stärken und Schwächen haben.

- Man beachte bei allem wissenschaftlichen Streit: Es geht hier auch um wirtschaftliche Interessen. Jeder verteidigt seine Pfründe. Für mich ist dies nichts Negatives, da ich selber lange selbständig war.

- Ich möchte die Diskussion mit Fakten/Daten führen und glaube nicht, dass wir im Forum- zumindest fühle ich mich dazu nicht in der Lage- die wissenschaftliche Bestätigung für oder gegen Leibowitz liefern können.

Was ich mit dem letzten Absatz meine, möchte ich anhand des Aufsatzes von Prof. Bonkhoff, den Günter zur Diskussion gestellt hat, aufzeigen. Dies ist ein Aufsatz von Prof. Bonkhoff, der seine Meinung schön begründet mit Quellenangaben wieder gibt, aber dies ist kein wissenschaftlicher Beweis und damit für mich kein Fakt. Wir können sicher sein, dass Prof. Böcking dies genau so für die DNA-Analyse kann. Was für mich noch im Aufsatz außerordentlich wichtig ist, ist die Angabe des Erreichens des Nadirs von 0,05 bei peritetraploider Verteilung als Erfolgsnachweis für die Hormonbehandlung. Gibt es hier mir nicht bekannte wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen oder ist dies die Meinung von Prof. Bonkhoff? Ich bitte Euch, sich nun einmal wirklich die homepage von Horst anzusehen. Dort ist ein vorbildlicher DHB-Verlauf dokumentiert mit einem Nadir von 0,02 über fast den ganzen DHB-Verlauf. Die Entwicklung des PSA-Verlaufes nach der DHB ist schon eine Horrorversion mit der Einmündung in einem expotentiellen Anstieg. Horst hat dann für sich die Reißleine im August dieses Jahres gezogen. Dies ist eine Dokumentation, die wohl eher zu der Aussage von Prof. Böcking Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen passt. Schade ist nur, dass bei Horst keine DNA-Analyse beim Erstbefund gemacht wurde.
Auch der Verlauf bei Ralf, wie schon gestern von mir angeführt, stimmt nachdenklich.
Deshalb gilt auch heute noch für mich meine gestrige Aussage: Die Datenlage spricht gegen eine Fortsetzung der DHB in meinem Fall.
Zum Schluss möchte ich noch anführen, dass ich die Arbeit von Prof. Bonkhoff schätze, anerkenne und vertraue, da dies oben vielleicht etwas anders wirkt aufgrund meiner Definition, was ich unter Fakten verstehe. Prof. Bonkhoff hat bei mir das Zweitgutachten (Erstgutachten Helab) erstellt, und ich habe mit Ihm sofort nach Erhalt der DNA-Analyse Kontakt aufgenommen, und er wird an dem noch vorhandenen Material eine Untersuchung nach p53 und Bcl2 vornehmen.
Gute Nacht
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

ich danke Dir für Deine letzte Stellungnahme mit den interessanten Informationen sowie natürlich auch für Deine früheren sehr engagierten Antworten. Ich möchte erst einmal mit mir ins Reine kommen, bevor ich neue Wege beschreite. Nächste Woche bekomme ich von Prof. Bonkhoff die Resultate seiner weiteren Untersuchungen, die ich auf jeden Fall abwarten möchte. Ich führe zurzeit die DHB weiter, aber auf die DHB bezogen gilt wohl inzwischen bei mir"Aus dem Paulus wurde ein Saulus". Ich habe seit gestern einen weiteren Beitrag fertig, den ich wegen seiner Brisanz noch einmal überschlafen habe. Ich werde ihn voraussichtlich heute ins Forum stellen.
Herzlichen Dank für Deine Unterstützung.
Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> ...  Was für mich noch im Aufsatz außerordentlich wichtig ist, ist die Angabe des Erreichens des Nadirs von 0,05 bei peritetraploider Verteilung als Erfolgsnachweis für die Hormonbehandlung. Gibt es hier mir nicht bekannte wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen oder ist dies die Meinung von Prof. Bonkhoff? Ich bitte Euch, sich nun einmal wirklich die homepage von Horst anzusehen. Dort ist ein vorbildlicher DHB-Verlauf dokumentiert mit einem Nadir von 0,02 über fast den ganzen DHB-Verlauf. Die Entwicklung des PSA-Verlaufes nach der DHB ist schon eine Horrorversion mit der Einmündung in einem expotentiellen Anstieg. Horst hat dann für sich die Reißleine im August dieses Jahres gezogen. Dies ist eine Dokumentation, die wohl eher zu der Aussage von Prof. Böcking Die Guten machen Platz für die Bösen passt. Schade ist nur, dass bei Horst keine DNA-Analyse beim Erstbefund gemacht wurde.
> Auch der Verlauf bei Ralf, wie schon gestern von mir angeführt, stimmt nachdenklich.
> Deshalb gilt auch heute noch für mich meine gestrige Aussage: Die Datenlage spricht gegen eine Fortsetzung der DHB in meinem Fall ....
> Knut


Hallo Knut, der Nadir PSA 0,05  bei Androgenblockade ist nach den Erfahrungen von Dr. Strum und seinen Kollegen ein Maß für die Androgenabhängigkeit der Tumorpopulation. 
Inwieweit Apoptose im androgenabhängigen Teil stattgefunden hat oder fast nur Bremswirkung der Effekt war, lässt sich kaum während der Blockade am PSA ablesen,
Da die regressiven Veränderungen vor allem in der drüsigen Struktur der Prostata ( PSA-Produktion, Füllmengen) die PSA-Leckage ins Blut beeinflussen, bleibt auch nach DHB die einfache Zuordnung von PSA-Verlauf und -höhe zum Therapieergebnis risikiobehaftet.

Was man am PSA sieht, muss nicht das sein, was man in der Prostata - oder sonstwo - hat, wobei ohne Prostata die Sache sich meist einfacher gestaltet.

Wenn man die Leibowitz-DHB-Patienten und die Verläufe von mir (rot) und HorstK (grün) zusammen betrachtet, sieht man zwar eine Menge Kurven, was sich dahinter verbirgt, bleibt unsicher.

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/Leibowitz+107_2.jpg

Grösstmögliche Sicherheit bringt nur die Kombination ( oder wenigstens eines von beiden) von Kontrollbiopsie und MRT-S/USPIO/Cholin-PET, _denn PSA ist das eine, das andere ist was man tatsächlich hat._

Dass HorstK mit seiner Entscheidung zur OP richtig liegen könnte, hätte bei Betrachtung von diesem PSA-Verlauf sicher kaum einer für möglich gehalten.
Sicher ein Extremfall - aber die gibt es garantiert auch nach der anderen Seite, bei niedrigen PSA-Werten hohe Tumorlast.

Deshalb ist die Aussage eines Pathologen nach DHB verlässlicher als das was die Prostata einem mittels PSA zu erzählen bereit ist.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Michael

> Was man am PSA sieht, muss nicht das sein, was man in der Prostata - oder sonstwo - hat, wobei ohne Prostata die Sache sich meist einfacher gestaltet.
> Gruss Ludwig


Also ich habe durch die Beobachtung meiner niedrigen PSA-Werte ziemlich viel Zeit verschwendet und einige wichtige Untersuchungen (Knochenszinti z.B.) trotz der Schmerzen hinausgezögert.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ludwig,
vielen Dank für Deine Informationen. Als ich mir die Daten von Leibowitz angesehen habe, dachte ich zuerst doch mit meinen Überlegungen falsch zu liegen. Als ich mir dann Deine persönlichen Daten angesehen habe, sah ich dann meine inzwischen gefestigte Meinung, dass die DHB als Ersttherapie für mich nicht richtig ist, bestätigt. Bei Dir hat Dir die DHB, wie Du schreibst, einen wichtigen Zeitgewinn gebracht. Ein Einmünden in ein Plateau gab es auch bei Dir nicht, so dass Du Dich als weitere Therapie für Seeds entschieden hast insbesondere auch weil Du anhand anderer Untersuchungen feststellen musstes, dass Dein PK aktiv war.
Zusammengefasst für mich heißt dies: Die Informationslage ist heute deutlich besser als zu Deiner Zeit. Ich werde wohl meine DHB abbrechen und nach erfolgsversprechender Therapie mich umsehen, und meinen nächsten Beitrag, der sich kritisch mit der DHB befasst, nun ins Forum stellen.
Gruß Knut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,ffice:office" />

da es auf meinen gestrigen Beitrag kaum Stellungnahmen gibt, interpretiere ich dies so, dass die Daten- und Faktenlage pro DHB bei peritetraploider Verteilung mau ist. Ich führe im Augeblick noch die DHB fort und bitte alle Mitstreiter mit DHB-Erfahrung mir Ihre Ausgangslage, PSA- und Testosteronwerte unter und nach DHB mitzuteilen und soweit vorhanden die DNA-Analyse- und dies kann auch gerne per E-Mail unter Stichwort DHB (wegen Spamunterscheidung) direkt an mich, knut.krueger@web.de, erfolgen- da ich noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung habe, mich mit der DHB richtig entschieden zu haben. Mein Verstand sagt mir aber, dass ich voraussichtlich meinem Wunschdenken aufgesessen bin.
Ich möchte deshalb nachfolgend darlegen, wie ich zur DHB gekommen bin, und warum dies mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit eine falsche Entscheidung war. Ich möchte dies auch deshalb darlegen, weil jeden Tag Neubetroffene zum Forum stoßen. Ich hoffe mit meinem kritischen Beitrag zur DHB- vielleicht muss ich diesen ja noch in wesentlichen Teilen umschreiben, falls ich noch neue Daten und Fakten erhalte- den Ratsuchenden eine weitere Entscheidungshilfe für ihren richtigen Weg zu geben. Dies Forum hat mich vom ersten Augenblick- das gilt auch noch heute- beeindruckt. Ich finde es toll, wie schnell und einfühlsam Hilfesuchenden geantwortet wird. Ich finde es toll, mit welcher Kompetenz auch alten Hasen mit fortgeschrittenem Krankheitsbild neue Tipps und Vorgehensweisen zu einer möglichen Beherrschung ihrer Probleme und damit auch neue Hoffnung gegeben werden. Nur bei der DHB und damit verbundenen Themen scheiden sich die Geister. Ich bin ja noch relativ neu im Forum und möchte zu diesem Thema meine Eindrücke wiedergeben. Ich habe damals die Diskussionsbeiträge über Prof. Böcking, Leibowitz, Prof. Bonkhoff, Tribukait usw. verfolgt. Zuerst einmal war es verwirrend wegen des Fachchinesisch, es war aber auch beeindruckend- ich habe zu meiner Frau damals gesagt, es ist schon erstaunlich, welches Wissen einige Forumsmitglieder haben- und teilweise war ich über die Heftigkeit der Diskussion erschrocken. Heute, nachdem ich mich aufgrund meines Krankheitsbildes mit dieser Problematik auseinander setzen muss, sehe ich rückblickend diese Art von Diskussionen als pseudowissenschaftliche Fehden, die nur Gräben aufreißen und Niemandem nützen.
Mein nun folgender Beitrag ist natürlich subjektiv, aber jeder kann meine Überlegungen/Gedanken und wiedergegebenen Erfahrungen nachvollziehen und damit für sich entscheiden, ob er diesen folgen will.

Mein Weg zur richtigen Diagnose PK war holprig und relativ langwierig, wie ich in meinem ersten Forumsbeitrag vom 22.9.06 über PET-Cholin in der Rubrik Diagnostik,  beschrieben habe. Durch die PET-Cholin Untersuchung am 26.4.06 war dann schon sehr sicher, dass ich PK habe. Aufgrund meiner längeren Vorgeschichte bis zur endgültigen Diagnose ging ich persönlich schon Ende 2005 davon aus, dass ich PK habe. Entsprechend frühzeitig bin ich durch meine Internetrecherchen auf KISP und BPS gestoßen und habe mich dort versucht, mit der Problematik vertraut zu machen. Über die Einführungsartikel von Ralf Damm bin ich dann auch schnell auf die DHB gestoßen. Ralfs offene und engagierte Darstellung hatte mir gefallen, so dass ich neben anderen Artikeln auch den DHB-Artikel ausgedruckt habe und meiner Frau zum Lesen gegeben habe, damit sie sich informiert, und wir nach Eintreten des Tag X nicht unvorbereitet dastehen. Ich habe auch den Vortrag von Leibowitz mit seiner so publikumsträchtigen Definition des Platin Standards gelesen und damals zu meiner Frau gesagt, wenn die Aussagen auch nur annähernd stimmen, dann ist er Anwärter auf den Medizinnobelpreis. Ich habe aber auch schon damals gesagt, mir gefällt die Datenlage nicht. Diese ist zu gut. Das ist ja schon fast wie bei einer Impfung: Man nehme über ein Jahr drei Medikamente, und dein Krebs ist weg bzw. unter Kontrolle. Trotzdem waren meine Frau und ich uns einig die DHB als eine mit vorrangige Option anzusehen, da die Alternativen Prostatektomie und Bestrahlung mit den aufgezeigten gravierenden Nebenwirkungen und damit möglichen Lebensbeeinträchtigungen mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten bis in den Prozentbereich auch nicht verlockend waren. Ich hatte ja noch viel Zeit bis zu meiner Diagnose, so dass ich mir oft die Beiträge im Forum angesehen bzw. in den älteren gestöbert habe. Im Großen und Ganzen kam die DHB dabei recht gut weg und wenn geklagt wurde dann über die Nebenwirkungen während der DHB, aber das angestrebte Ergebnis wurde nie in Zweifel gezogen. Es gab zwar auch ab und zu die harten Diskussionen über Für und Wieder der DHB, aber die Argumente waren für mich als Neuling nicht verständlich. Ich habe mir auch das Buch Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs zugelegt. Auch dort wird die DHB wohlwollend behandelt, wobei aber bei statistischen Angaben die Bestrahlung mit Hormonbehandlung die Nase vorn hat und Dr. Strum dies auch favorisiert. 
Zusammengefasst habe ich die DHB vor meinem Tag X leicht favorisiert gegen andere Therapieformen. Im Forum sah bezüglich DHB alles sehr positiv aus. Kritisch habe ich die Datenlage bei Leibowitz gesehen. Hier wollte ich mich noch besser informieren. Gestört hatte mich noch die Information von Ralf, dass Dr. Tucker und Dr. Leibowitz sich getrennt haben, da ich dies als sehr ungewöhnlich empfand, wenn man so etwas revolutionierendes wie die DHB entwickelt hat und dann einfach auseinander geht. Vollkommen desillusioniert war ich vorgestern als ich im Anhang von Ralfs DHB Artikel las, dass Dr. Tucker nun in Singapur eine Praxis aufbaut. Vorher hatte ich noch gedacht, er hat eine Berufung aufgrund seiner ärztlichen bzw. wissenschaftlichen Leistung nach San Francisco bekommen. Als meine Frau dies las, war sie erst einmal sprachlos und sagte nur, Knut, da ist etwas oberfaul. Hat sich zu dieser Entwicklung im Forum niemand Gedanken gemacht, dies nicht hinterfragt? Ein Team, das den neuen Platin Standard entwickelt und propagiert hat, geht sang- und klanglos auseinander. Der eine nimmt keine weiteren Patienten mehr an und der andere geht nach Singapur. Meine Lebenserfahrung sagt mir: Es gibt keinen Platin Standard, nicht die von mir gesehene Anwartschaft auf den Nobelpreis, sondern wir haben es mit Onkologen zu tun, die mit nicht abgesicherter Datenlage nach den Sternen gegriffen haben.
Ich bin damit viel schneller zur Schlussaussage gekommen, als ich es in meinem Konzept vorgesehen hatte. Dies hat sich dann beim Schreiben so als sinnvoll ergeben. Ich hätte noch einige Seiten füllen können mit meinen Entscheidungen/Irrungen, aber der obere Teil spiegelt meinen Entscheidungsprozess ausreichend wieder sowie auch den Weg zur DHB-Skepsis. Eine Aussage möchte ich aber noch bringen, und zwar hatte ich ein Befundgespräch nach der positiven Biopsie- leider ein sehr Unschönes, und vielleicht berichte ich einmal später über diese Erfahrung- und auf die Frage nach einer DHB-Therapie antwortete der Professor: Wollen sie geheilt werden oder nur eine Lebensverlängerung! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich diese Aussage so schnell wieder einholt.
Vielleicht ist nun der Eindruck entstanden, dass ich etwas gegen die DHB habe. Das ist nicht der Fall- bis jetzt führe ich diese noch durch. Mir ist auch klar, dass die DHB bei fortgeschrittenem Krankheitsbild eine große Hilfe ist und dort weiter ihre Berechtigung hat. Der Ansatz, warum ich DHB mache und viele andere gemacht haben (siehe Horst), ist ein anderer. Wir wollen mit der DHB den Krebs besiegen oder mindestens solange unter Kontrolle halten, dass wir mit und nicht an ihm sterben, wie es immer wieder so schön im Forum heißt. Dieser neue Platin Standard ist gemäß meiner Überzeugung nicht gegeben, und wir sollten uns von diesem verabschieden.
Wieweit und bei wem die DHB als Ersttherapie infrage kommt, kann und will ich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe mich inzwischen der Aussage von Prof. Böcking genähert, der mir sagte: Herr Krüger, die Linie bei 3,7 c macht mir sorgen. Ich würde an ihrer Stelle die DHB einstellen. Kommende Woche erhalte ich die Untersuchungen von Prof. Bonkhoff und hoffe, dass ich dann meine Entscheidungsfindung abschließen kann.
Parallel zu Leibowitz hatten in USA auch andere Ärzte den Weg DHB als Ersttherapie verfolgt. Diese haben aber nie die guten Statistiken von Leibowitz vorweisen können. Ich habe auch später nichts mehr im Forum oder an anderer Stelle über die Arbeiten dieser Ärzte gefunden. Vielleicht gibt es aus dieser Ecke inzwischen weitere Daten und Statistiken. Ist jemand bei seinen Internetrecherchen auf diese Quellen gestoßen?
Die letzten Tage waren für mich unruhige Tage. Bisher war ich Stolz darauf in den entscheidenden Situationen meines Lebens die richtigen Entscheidungen getroffen zu haben. Nun, wo es wohl um die wichtigste Entscheidung meines Lebens geht, habe ich das Gefühl einen Flop gelandet zu haben. Es tut mir sehr sehr leid, falls meine Ausführungen nun bei anderen Betroffenen Unruhe auslösen sollten. Ich musste aber diesen Beitrag schreiben- ich habe ihn noch einmal überschlafen-, da ich finde, dass die Glorifizierung von Leibowitz im Forum, der auch ich gehuldigt habe, nicht der Realität Stand hält.
Allen Betroffenen wünsche ich alles Gute
Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...mit meinem kritischen Beitrag zur DHB- vielleicht muss ich diesen ja noch in wesentlichen Teilen umschreiben, falls ich noch neue Daten und Fakten erhalte- den Ratsuchenden eine weitere Entscheidungshilfe für ihren richtigen Weg zu geben... 
> 
> Nun, wo es wohl um die wichtigste Entscheidung meines Lebens geht, habe ich *das Gefühl* einen Flop gelandet zu haben.
> Knut.

 
Lieber Knut,

danke für Deinen engagierten Beitrag zur DHB!

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zur DHB-Fangemeinde, sehe aber die DHB als valide Alternative an, wenn meine "active surveillance" einmal nicht mehr ausreichen sollte, meinen PK in Schach zu halten. Insofern habe ich Deinen Artikel vor dem Hintergrund meiner eventuellen DHB-Zukunft aufmerksam gelesen.

Du sprichst von "neuen Daten und Fakten" und Deinem "Gefühl", einen "Flop gelandet" zu haben. Ich vermisse - ehrlich gesagt - die konkreten Daten und Fakten, die Dich jetzt so verunsichert haben, dass Du die DHB u.U. abbrechen willst. Die eine Linie von Böcking kann es doch alleine ebenso wenig gewesen sein wie die Tatsache, dass sich Leibowitz und Tucker getrennt haben...

Du schreibst zwar, dass Dein _Verstand_ Dir sagt, dass die DHB vielleicht die falsche Wahl war; mir scheint es aber eher Dein _Gefühl_ zu sein. Insofern wünsche ich Dir von Herzen, dass Du noch einige harte Fakten (ggf. von Bonkhoff) für eine wirklich verstandesmäßige Entscheidung bekommst.

So oder so alles Gute und eine glückliche Hand bei der Entscheidungsfindung wünscht Dir

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Schorschel,
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Meine Daten sind die Verläufe nach der DHB von Horst, Ralf, Michael und Ludwig. Von vier Personen sind bei drei Personen die Verläufe unbefriedigend. Deshalb habe ich trotz meiner Kritik und Skepsis zur DHB immer wieder betont, dass ich bei weiteren Daten, die positive Erfolge mit DHB aufzeigen, auch wieder bereit bin meine Aussage zu revidieren und meine DHB fort zu setzen. Sicherlich ist das reine Auseinandergehen von Leibowitz und Tucker nicht für mich nun der Grund die DHB zu verdammen, sondern es ist für mich ein entscheidener Hinweis/Indiz, dass hier etwas nicht stimmt, was ich ja auch mit Lebenserfahrung umschrieben habe. Die Ausrufung des Platin Standards hätte schon ein viel größerer Selbstläufer werden müssen, wenn die von Leibowitz dargestellten Erfolge zugetroffen hätten, aber außerhalb unseres Forums hört man wenig darüber. Gerade bei Erfolgen, das weiß ich auch aus meiner Lebenserfahrung, kommt es oft zu Trennungen. Aber dann geht es um Ruhm- und Geldverteilung. Davon habe ich bei dieser Trennung nichts gehört, so dass ich daraus die anderen Schlüsse gezogen habe. 
Es ist sicherlich richtig, dass sich 3,7 c banal anhört, aber dies ist verbunden mit der Aussage eines Fachmanns, Prof. Böcking, das dies eine kritische Verteilung ist und seiner Meinung nicht für eine Hormonblockade als Ersttherapie geeignet ist. Auch Prof. Bonkhoff hat mir keine Entwarnung gegeben, sondern vorgeschlagen, das vorhandene Material noch einmal zu untersuchen. Es sind diese beiden Professoren, die im Forum immer gerne angeführt werden und je nach Partei/Person hohes Ansehen genießen. Ich habe nun beide konsultiert und habe auch den Eindruck bis jetzt gewonnen, dass beide meine Situation nicht sehr unterschiedlich beurteilen, und wenn nun das Ergebnis von Prof. Bonkhoff mit dem von Prof. Böcking korreliert, dann ist bei mir die DHB beendet unabhängig davon, welche Daten oder Ansichten ich noch erhalte.
Ich weiß, dass ich in meinem letzten Beitrag schon sehr gravierende Aussagen gemacht habe, aber ich bitte dies über die Entwicklung meiner drei Beiträge sich anzusehen, und daraus ist dann schon die Fortentwicklung zu immer mehr DHB-Skepsis zu erkennen. Das mag vielleicht als zu schnell erscheinen, aber ich war es früher gewohnt aus Daten schnell zusammen mit etwas Bauchgefühl meine Entscheidungen zu treffen und ich habe das Gefühl langsam wieder zu alter beruflicher Form zurück zu kehren. Ich hoffe, dass mit diesen Ausführungen mein letzter Beitrag besser zu verstehen ist.
Da, wie ich Dir schon in einer persönlichen Nachricht mitgeteilt hatte, wir heute in Andalusien einen regnerischen Tag haben, werde ich nun in die Sauna gehen und erst später am Abend wieder ins Internet schauen.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## TR-Willi

Hallo miteinander,
langsam wird mir klar, warum einige sich nicht mehr öffentlich am Forum beteiligen sondern nur noch direkt über e-mail korrespondieren. Schlagt eure Frauen oder tretet den Dackel die Ecke aber lasst das Gift aus den Beiträgen!

Gruß Willi

----------


## RuStra

hallo Knut, 

Du hast die Achterbahn der Gefühls-Auf-und-Abs bei der Suche nach der "richtigen" Therapieentscheidung gut beschrieben. 

Ich finde aber, dass einige vermeidbare Missverständis ursächlich für das starke Hin und Her im Spiel waren und ich finde, dass dieser Debatten-Faden diese Missverständnisse auch nicht ausgeräumt hat.
Und dann bin ich der Meinung, dass inhaltlich streitige Debatten an uns nicht vorbeigehen können, ob wir wollen oder nicht, müssen wir uns auf dem Stand, den wir haben, eine Meinung dazu bilden, wir können sie nicht ausklammern.


Erstes Missverständnis: Die DHB als das ulitmative "Krebs-besiegen"-Instrument.
Die DHB ist für lokal begrenztes oder lokal fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom da, nicht um den Krebs zu besiegen, sondern um ihn längerfristig kontrollieren zu können.
Die Annahme "Man nehme über ein Jahr drei Medikamente und der Krebs ist weg bzw. ist unter Kontrolle" ist eben nur sinnvoll zu machen, wenn es sich tatsächlich um einen solchen Krebs handelt, für den das zutrifft.
Wenn man dieses Missverständnis korrigiert und die DHB als ein effizientes Instrument gg. androgensensitive PK-Zellen ansieht, muss man sich dann als nächstes fragen, was würde dagegen sprechen, dazu weiter unten.


Zweites Missverständis: Die DHB ist nicht ADT3.
DHB ist Leibowitz mit den 13 Monaten, ADT3 ist es nicht.
Ich z.B. hatte von vorneherein zu viele Risikofaktoren, als dass ich ein echter DHBler hätte sein können, ich habe als Ersttherapie 21 Monate ADT3 gemacht, mit gutem Erfolg, bei meiner Ausgangslage hätte der Erfolg nicht besser sein können. Du hast mit Gleason 4+3 und PSA 10 auch nicht die ideale DHB-Voreinstellung. Gleichwohl funktioniert die DHB auch bei dir gut.
Wenn man dieses Missverständis korrigiert und sich fragt, ob eine ADT3 als Ersttherapie für Dich in Frage kommt, kommt wieder die Frage nach dem, was dagegen sprechen würde. s.u.. 


Drittes Missverständis: Zu glauben, dass bei fortgeschrittener Situation die Alternative Heilung (durch OP oder Bestrahlung) oder Lebensverlängerung (durch  "DHB") bestehen würde. Der Professor, der diese Alternative aufgemacht hat, handelt in meinen Augen unverantwortlich, abgesehen davon, dass er dich unter Druck setzt. Er kann nicht wissen, was in Dir genau los ist und welchen Ärger Dir der PK in der Zukunft machen wird.
Wenn man sich von diesem Miss-Verstehen von Krebs im allgemeinen wie PK im besondern löst, ist zu fragen, wie kann ich die vielfältigen Gründe für die Krebsentstehung verstehen und was heisst das für eine dauerhafte Genesung, sei es im Sinne einer stabilen Zurückdrängung oder auch nur einer Verlangsamung des Krebs-Geschehens.


Viertes Missverständnis: Zu glauben, dass mit der Bestimmung der Ploidie ein ultimatives Diagnose-Mittel vorliegen würde, das Auskunft über Erfolg oder Misserfolg von Hormonblockaden geben würde. 
Seitdem diese Debatte über Böcking usw. läuft, läuft sie schräg. Das konkrete Verhalten von Prof.Böcking und einigen anderen Ärzten, die Böcking folgen, Dir und anderen von einer HB abzuraten, finde ich unverantwortlich. 
Wenn durch die Ploidie-Messung oder auch durch die Messung von bestimmten Markern (allgemein gesprochen: Wie sehen die Oberflächen meiner verschiedenen Prostatakrebszellen aus? Was für Rezeptoren habe ich und in welchem Zustand sind sie?) abzusehen ist, dass die Bekämpfung von androgensensitiven PK-Zellen, die durch HB gut gemacht werden kann, nicht ausreichen wird, spricht das nicht gg. HB, sondern gegen den Glauben, dass danach alles in Butter ist. Nicht das Absetzen der HB ist die praktische Konsequenz, wenn man -wie bei mir- Hochrisikofaktoren hat, sondern das Ergreifen weiterer Massnahmen über die HB hinaus.


Erste streitige Debatte: Ob es "wissenschaftlich" erwiesen sei, dass bei Peritetraploidie die HB nix bringt, ja, dass sie sogar schade, also abzusetzen sei. Da diese Behauptung eine heftige Hypothese darstellt, macht es Sinn, ihr nachzugehen. Dabei findet man als Quelle Tribukeit 93, das kann man nachlesen. Dessen Patienten-Daten zur Hormonbehandlung umfassen nicht nur Orchiektomie, sondern auch Östrogen-Behandlungen und Stickstofflostgaben. Das halte ich nicht gerade für eine passende Teilmenge, um aus der Beobachtung der Behandlungs-Verläufe dieses bunten Haufens stringente Schlüsse ziehen zu können.  
Solange man nur immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt: Ploidie-Messung, Tribukeit, Warnung vor Hormonblockade  -  ohne die Dinge in einen aktuellen Kontext zu stellen, kommen wir nicht weiter. 


Noch eine streitige Debatte: Ob es naturheilkundlich orientierte Mittel und Verfahren gibt, gegen Prostatakrebs was auszurichten. 
Ich spreche das an, weil Du aus Deiner Freude über dieses Forum im allgemeinen Übereinstimmung und nur im Falle der Beurteilung der DHB Nicht-Übereinstimmung gefunden hast.
Leibowitz ist Schulmediziner, hantiert mit Medikamenten aus der Pharma-Küche, dies aber offensichtlich sehr kunstvoll,  und hat für Naturheilkunde nicht soviel übrig. Insofern befindet sich der Streit darüber, was die DHB nun bringt oder nicht, immer noch hübsch säuberlich im Bereich anerkannter Medizin, auch wenn die DHB als experimentell gilt. 
Es gibt aber ganz andere Ansätze des Krebsverständnisses und dementsprechend von Krebsbehandlung und Krebs"heilung", um die sich die Debatte viel mehr lohnen würde als um die m.A. nach ausgelutschte DHB-Debatte. 


Jetzt nochmal zu den Gründen, die gegen eine DHB / ADT3 sprechen, eine gute Überlegung auch für mich, da ich wohl bald mit der zweiten Runde ADT3 beginnen muss, ist mein PK doch wieder voll da und raus aus der Kapsel, zum zweiten Mal. 

Gegen DHB / ADT3 spricht vor allem, dass dadurch erst hormoninsensible Zellen gezüchtet werden. Die Antwort ist die intermittierende HB. Aber da das Risiko zweifellos da ist, gibts eben die Warnung vor weiteren Zyklen. Die Frage ist, was soll man sonst machen?

Gegen DHB / ADT3 sprechen die Nebenwirkungen, wenn sie denn schlimm sind. Nur: Das Vermeiden dieser Nebenwirkungen bzw. auch der Dauer-Beschäftigung damit kann sich nur der leisten, der von lokalen Massnahmen wie Bestrahlung erhoffen darf, dass sie etliche Jahre verschaffen. Sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist, kann man nur die Nebenwirkungen im einzelnen studieren und gegen jede einzelne was tun.

Gegen die DHB / ADT3 soll sprechen, dass "die Guten den Bösen Platz machen". Das finde ich ein Schein-Argument. Als Erkenntnis, auf die hingewiesen werden soll, ist das nichts Neues. Im Wachstum von Tumoren spielt sich eine Mikro-Evolution ab, die Best-Angepasstesten haben einen Selektions-Vorteil. Egal, ob ich mit HB, Bestrahlung, Chemo, Vitamin-C oder mit sonstwas eine Grossteil der Tumorzellen weghaue, die mehr aggressiven bleiben übrig und "haben Platz". Aus diesem Sachverhalt folgt aber nicht das  Argument, den Zugriff auf die entsprechende Krebs-Teil-Population zu lassen, sondern das Argument, die Heterogenität des Krebses zu erkennen und entsprechend umfassend vorzugehen.


Alles in allem, lieber Knut, wünsche ich Dir beim Zurechtlegen der für Dich passenden Entscheidungs-Alternativen ein gutes Gefühl. Wenn dir nach anfänglicher Begeisterung die DHB jetzt so langsam als ein Mittel des Teufels vorkommt, nur ja weg damit. Das wichtigste ist die innere Übereinstimmung. Gleichwohl sind wir ja hier in einer öffentlichen Debatte, in der auch die Motive für Entscheidungen diskutiert werden können.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Ich bin an dieser Thematik natuerlich auch sehr interessiert, hatte ich damals nach Studium der Arbeit von Tribukait mit dem Thread "Die Thesen des B.Tribukait" die Diskussion ja angestossen. Auch ich war seinerzeit sehr irritiert, da ich die Therapie nach Leibowitz gemacht hatte.
Leider bin ich z.Zt.in Spanien ohne Unterlagen und ohne eigenen Computer, so dass ich nicht fundiert mitdiskutieren kann, auch aus Kostengruenden, denn hier nehmen sie einem in den Internet-Cafes noch richtig Geld ab.
Mein Eindruck vorab ist jedoch, dass Du mit Deinem Urteil ueber Leibowitz "das Kind mit dem Bade ausschuettest". Die von ihm propagierte DHB hat seine erwartete Wirkung nur unter engen Voraussetzungen. Liegen diese nicht vor, denkt er fruehzeitig (!) an den Einsatz der Chemotherapie. Radikale Therapien lehnt er ab, weil diese mit einem hohen Risiko des Verlustes von Lebensqualitaet einhergehen.
Wenn Du Dir nun die hier mehrmals zitierte GEK-Broschuere ansiehst, wirst Du finden, dass die Feststellungen der Zytopathologen vorwiegend auf die Vermeidung der bei uns leider praktizierten Uebertherapie bei Krebsen homogen peridiploider Struktur abzielen. 
Bei tetraploiden Krebsen wird zur kritischen Hinterfragung aufgerufen. Diese Hinterfragung bedeutet auch, dass man die Anteile der jeweiligen Zellentartungen beachten sollte. 
Die dramatischen Aussagen von Tribukait basieren vorwiegend auf die Beobachtung von Krebsfaellen in sehr fortgeschrittenem Stadium. Da wird leider mit palliativer Hormontherapie auch heute noch mehr Schaden als Nutzen bewirkt und der Tod eigentlich nur beschleunigt.
Sobald ich wieder im Forum aktiv sein kann, werde ich noch gezielt auf Deinen letzten kritischen Beitrag antworten.
Dir alles Gute und hoffentlich eine ueberlegte Entscheidung.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag, da Du mir doch einige neue Aspekte aufgezeigt hast bzw. andere Betrachtungsperspektiven geöffnet hast. Ich bin von Beruf Ingenieur, habe ein eigenes Unternehmen gehabt, und da ein Teil der Produkte in die Autoindustrie gingen, ein umfangreiches Qualitätswesen aufbauen müssen. Deshalb bin ich ein Anhänger, Daten zu haben, um meine Entscheidungen zu treffen. Deshalb mein Ruf in jeden Beitrag von mir über meine peritetraploide Verteilung nach Daten von anderen Forumteilnehmern über ihre DHB. Bisher habe ich vier Datensätze vorliegen, die alle eine bessere Ausgangslage als ich hatten. Die DHB ist bei allen vorbildlich abgelaufen, wobei bei dreien der Verlauf danach unbefriedigend war. Zwei Betroffene haben inzwischen eine Therapie gewählt, die den Tumor entfernt bzw. zerstört und durch Untersuchungen fetgestellt, dass der Tumor sehr aktiv war. Bei so einer Datenlage kann ich der DHB nichts mehr abgewinnen. Dies hat auch nichts mit der peritetraploiden Verteilung meines Tumors etwas zu tun. Dies war für mich nur der Anlass meine Fragen ans Forum zu stellen, und daraus ist für mich dann ein Sebstläufer geworden, sich wieder auf die alten Tugenden zu besinnen, nur Daten zu trauen und keiner Theorie. Die Theorie brauche ich erst wieder, wenn ich Daten nicht verstehe. Deshalb noch einmal meine Bitte mir möglichst viele Daten über DHB-Verlauf mit Zeit danach zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Das damalige Befundgespräch hat mich nicht verunsichert, sondern ich habe dies nur ungehörig ja unverschämt mir gegenüber als Patient empfunden. Da sind noch ganz andere Sätze gefallen, wie "Während wir hier palavern, wächst Ihr Krebs weiter."
Das hat mich eher bestärkt, die DHB zu machen, und hier beginnt meine Unzufriedenheit mit mir selbst. Ich halte die DHB nicht für Teufelszeug sondern aufgrund der mir vorliegenden Daten schlicht für ungeeignet. Ich bin mit mir selber am unzufriedensten, da ich nur den "weichen positiven Informationen" über der DHB gefolgt bin und mich nicht um nüchterne Daten gekümmert habe. Zeit hatte ich genug.
Noch einmal Dank an Dich, Rudolf, auch für die "weichen Informationen". Ich weiß natürlich, dass diese wichtig sind.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag, da Du mir doch einige neue Aspekte aufgezeigt hast bzw. andere Betrachtungsperspektiven geöffnet hast. Ich bin von Beruf Ingenieur, habe ein eigenes Unternehmen gehabt, und da ein Teil der Produkte in die Autoindustrie gingen, ein umfangreiches Qualitätswesen aufbauen müssen. Deshalb bin ich ein Anhänger, Daten zu haben, um meine Entscheidungen zu treffen. Deshalb mein Ruf in jeden Beitrag von mir über meine peritetraploide Verteilung nach Daten von anderen Forumteilnehmern über ihre DHB. Bisher habe ich vier Datensätze vorliegen, die alle eine bessere Ausgangslage als ich hatten. Die DHB ist bei allen vorbildlich abgelaufen, wobei bei dreien der Verlauf danach unbefriedigend war. Zwei Betroffene haben inzwischen eine Therapie gewählt, die den Tumor entfernt bzw. zerstört und durch Untersuchungen fetgestellt, dass der Tumor sehr aktiv war. Bei so einer Datenlage kann ich der DHB nichts mehr abgewinnen. Dies hat auch nichts mit der peritetraploiden Verteilung meines Tumors etwas zu tun. Dies war für mich nur der Anlass meine Fragen ans Forum zu stellen, und daraus ist für mich dann ein Sebstläufer geworden, sich wieder auf die alten Tugenden zu besinnen, nur Daten zu trauen und keiner Theorie. Die Theorie brauche ich erst wieder, wenn ich Daten nicht verstehe. Deshalb noch einmal meine Bitte mir möglichst viele Daten über DHB-Verlauf mit Zeit danach zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Das damalige Befundgespräch hat mich nicht verunsichert, sondern ich habe dies nur ungehörig ja unverschämt mir gegenüber als Patient empfunden. Da sind noch ganz andere Sätze gefallen, wie "Während wir hier palavern, wächst Ihr Krebs weiter."
Das hat mich eher bestärkt, die DHB zu machen, und hier beginnt meine Unzufriedenheit mit mir selbst. Ich halte die DHB nicht für Teufelszeug sondern aufgrund der mir vorliegenden Daten schlicht für ungeeignet. Ich bin mit mir selber am unzufriedensten, da ich nur den "weichen positiven Informationen" über der DHB gefolgt bin und mich nicht um nüchterne Daten gekümmert habe. Zeit hatte ich genug.
Noch einmal Dank an Dich, Rudolf, auch für die "weichen Informationen". Ich weiß natürlich, dass diese wichtig sind.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Rudolf,
ich danke Dir für Deinen Beitrag, da Du mir doch einige neue Aspekte aufgezeigt hast bzw. andere Betrachtungsperspektiven geöffnet hast. Ich bin von Beruf Ingenieur, habe ein eigenes Unternehmen gehabt, und da ein Teil der Produkte in die Autoindustrie gingen, ein umfangreiches Qualitätswesen aufbauen müssen. Deshalb bin ich ein Anhänger, Daten zu haben, um meine Entscheidungen zu treffen. Deshalb mein Ruf in jeden Beitrag von mir über meine peritetraploide Verteilung nach Daten von anderen Forumteilnehmern über ihre DHB. Bisher habe ich vier Datensätze vorliegen, die alle eine bessere Ausgangslage als ich hatten. Die DHB ist bei allen vorbildlich abgelaufen, wobei bei dreien der Verlauf danach unbefriedigend war. Zwei Betroffene haben inzwischen eine Therapie gewählt, die den Tumor entfernt bzw. zerstört und durch Untersuchungen fetgestellt, dass der Tumor sehr aktiv war. Bei so einer Datenlage kann ich der DHB nichts mehr abgewinnen. Dies hat auch nichts mit der peritetraploiden Verteilung meines Tumors etwas zu tun. Dies war für mich nur der Anlass meine Fragen ans Forum zu stellen, und daraus ist für mich dann ein Sebstläufer geworden, sich wieder auf die alten Tugenden zu besinnen, nur Daten zu trauen und keiner Theorie. Die Theorie brauche ich erst wieder, wenn ich Daten nicht verstehe. Deshalb noch einmal meine Bitte mir möglichst viele Daten über DHB-Verlauf mit Zeit danach zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Das damalige Befundgespräch hat mich nicht verunsichert, sondern ich habe dies nur ungehörig ja unverschämt mir gegenüber als Patient empfunden. Da sind noch ganz andere Sätze gefallen, wie "Während wir hier palavern, wächst Ihr Krebs weiter."
Das hat mich eher bestärkt, die DHB zu machen, und hier beginnt meine Unzufriedenheit mit mir selbst. Ich halte die DHB nicht für Teufelszeug sondern aufgrund der mir vorliegenden Daten schlicht für ungeeignet. Ich bin mit mir selber am unzufriedensten, da ich nur den "weichen positiven Informationen" über der DHB gefolgt bin und mich nicht um nüchterne Daten gekümmert habe. Zeit hatte ich genug.
Noch einmal Dank an Dich, Rudolf, auch für die "weichen Informationen". Ich weiß natürlich, dass diese wichtig sind.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo miteinander,
> langsam wird mir klar, warum einige sich nicht mehr öffentlich am Forum beteiligen sondern nur noch direkt über e-mail korrespondieren. Schlagt eure Frauen oder tretet den Dackel die Ecke aber lasst das Gift aus den Beiträgen!
> 
> Gruß Willi


Hallo Willi!

Wovon bitte redest Du??

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Deshalb bin ich ein Anhänger, Daten zu haben, um meine Entscheidungen zu treffen. Deshalb mein Ruf in jeden Beitrag von mir über meine peritetraploide Verteilung nach Daten von anderen Forumteilnehmern über ihre DHB. Bisher habe ich vier Datensätze vorliegen, die alle eine bessere Ausgangslage als ich hatten. Die DHB ist bei allen vorbildlich abgelaufen, wobei bei dreien der Verlauf danach unbefriedigend war. Zwei Betroffene haben inzwischen eine Therapie gewählt, die den Tumor entfernt bzw. zerstört und durch Untersuchungen fetgestellt, dass der Tumor sehr aktiv war. Bei so einer Datenlage kann ich der DHB nichts mehr abgewinnen.


Knut, nichts gegen Daten:
Daten sind gut, mehr Daten sind besser - aber ohne vorher festgelegte Fragestellungen und Auswertungsverfahren nutzt die grösste Datensammlung nichts. Wenn ich frage "Kann die DHB mich heilen?", dann ist die Interpretation der Daten eine andere als wenn ich frage "Kann die DHB mir Zeit verschaffen bei guter Lebensqualität?". 
3 von 4 Datensätzen suboptimal  - das sieht in der Tat nicht gut aus.  Bloss ist die Datenlage zur DHB wie zur ADT3 nun wirklich  erheblich grösser. Mach aus der Grundgesamtheit 4 eine 400, dann siehts schon anders aus. Selbst Dieter, der sich im Moment als Vorreiter für was auch immer hier präsentiert, hat ja vorhin mit dem Leibowitz'schen Überblicks-Chart eine "Schrotschuss-"Datenlage präsentiert.
Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang nur auf die Untersuchung von Dr.Peto hinweisen, eine Meta-Studie zur Hormonblockade, zu der Leibowitz Stellung nahm, Christian hats übersetzt, Titel "Hormonblockade im frühen Stadium wirkt lächerlich gut."





> ...   nur Daten zu trauen und keiner Theorie. Die Theorie brauche ich erst wieder, wenn ich Daten nicht verstehe.


Beim "trauen"  benutzt Du auch Dein Hirn und hast einen bestimmten Frage- und Erklärungs-Kontext, mit dem Du die Daten interpretierst.





> Deshalb noch einmal meine Bitte mir möglichst viele Daten über DHB-Verlauf mit Zeit danach zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Das läuft so nicht. Der Austausch über DHB-Verläufe ist seit Christian Ligensas Beginn vor 6 oder mehr Jahren in allen möglichen Diskussionen vorhanden. Ralf hat ausserdem von der studienmässigen Auswertung der deutschen DHB-Fälle berichtet. Also wenn Du wirklich viele DHB-Datensätze brauchst, bist Du dort an der richtigen Adresse.


Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Knut,
> ich glaube nicht, daß Du Dir Deine Überlegungen mit Gefühlsduselei auch nur andeutungsweise vergleichen lassen mußt.


Dieter, unmöglich, wie Du diskutierst. 
Gefühlsduselei? Das machst Du aus dem ersten Satz,  den ich gestern geschrieben habe? Bitte sauber diskutieren und nicht den anderen verunglimpfen!





> Für alle, die immer nur fabulieren, postulieren, diskutieren oder philosophieren, die vielleicht sogar etwas ignorant sind, oder schlecht informiert, alle diejenigen, welche neu mit dieser Krankheit konfrontiert sind und überfallen von der schlechten Nachricht, und alle diejenigen, welche die Geheimnisse von KISP nicht kennen, weil es gar so versteckt ist; jene, welche eine schlechte Brille haben oder gar keine oder die nur immer in eine Richtung gucken....



lass bitte diesen abgrenzungs-quatsch. wozu soll das gut sein?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter aus Husum. Diese Giftspritzen wie Deine Kurve zur Leibowitz·schen Platintherapie solltest Du wirklich unterlassen. Wenn Du nichts Konstruktives beitragen kannst: Mund halten! Das tue ich auch sehr oft, denn leider kann man bei unguenstigen Krankheitsverlaeufen nichts mehr sagen und nur hoffen, dass der Betroffene noch einen guten Arzt findet oder aus alternativen Therapieansaetzen wenigstens noch die Hoffnung sich erhaelt.
Positive Krankheitsverlaeufe wie die vielen, welche DHB/Leibowitz gemacht haben, sind fuer viele Neubetroffene eine reale Chance, den Risiken radikaler Therapien aus dem Wege zu gehen, mindestens eine Zeitlang, bei mir nun schon im 6. Jahr. Die Moeglichkeit, eine "kurative Therapie" zu beginnen habe ich ja immer noch. Aber glaube ja nicht, ich ziehe das in Erwaegung. Die Angst bin ich voellig los. 
Leider ist es so, dass Aerzte wie Leibowitz, welche neue und am Patientenwohl orientierte Behandlungswege aufzeigen, von der etablierten Krebs-Behandlungsindustrie mit oft hanebuechenen Argumenten bekaempft und verteufelt werden, ebenso trifft es oft Patienten, die von diesen Behandlungserfolgen verkuenden. Ich habe vor Wochen eine Buchbesprechung von Ivonne Wussows Buch "Mit mir nicht! Diagnose Brustkrebs - Alternative Therapien -" im Krebs-Kompass-Forum (Sektion Brustkrebs) geschrieben, weil ich glaubte, das koennte dort interessieren. Wie die Kettenhunde sind die Frauen dort ueber mich hergefallen, haben mir schlimmste Motive unterstellt, der Thread ist geschlossen worden. Wer das erlebt, der zieht sich zurueck. Das ist wohl auch einer der Gruende, weshalb vormals engagierte DHB/Leibowitz-Anhaenger hier im Forum sich  nicht mehr so oft zu Wort melden. Das liegt auch an Beitraegen wie den Deinen. Mach doch das gleiche Schaubild mal mit Verlaeufen von kurativ Behandelten. Da wuerdest Du noch viel mehr bizarre Verlaeufe finden. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich bedaure es sehr, dass die Diskussion so auseinanderdriftet. Ich möchte alle herzlich bitten, sachlich und fair zu diskutieren, und wenn dies nicht erfolgt, dann bitte nur auf meine Beiträge Stellung zu nehmen, da ich um Hilfe gebeten habe. Ich habe schon in meinen Beiträgen darauf hingewiesen, dass bei der DHB Grabenkämpfe ausgefochten werden, und die bringen uns nicht weiter. Wer eigene Themen hat, möchte bitte seinen eigenen Chart aufmachen und zur Diskussion stellen.
Ich werde mich noch heute Abend mit einem Sachbeitrag wieder melden. In Andalusien scheint die Sonne, und da ich noch unter DHB stehe, will ich nun mein Sportprogramm absolvieren und joggen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich möchte alle herzlich bitten, sachlich und fair zu diskutieren...

Lieber Knut,

wenn sich D aus H in einen Thread einschaltet, ist es damit nicht selten vorbei. Leider!

Viele Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Dieter,

Du fragtest, wie ich die Studie von Prof. Tribukait und den Beitrag von Prof. Bonkhoff zur Wertigkeit der DNA Zytometrie bezüglich der Hormonblockade einordne? Meine Antwort -

Prof. Tribukeits Studie konnte das Folgende nicht berücksichtigen 

1. Die signifikante Senkung des Chromogranin-A Serumwertes durch die intermittierende Androgenblockade. 

2. Chromogranin A positive, prämaligne Prostataveräderungen vom Typ HGPIN, die bei Männern über 50 Jahren mit oder ohne Karzinom häufig vorkommen, die oftmals aneuploid sind aber nicht durch Prostatadiagnostik nach Feinnadelaspiration zwischen HGPIN und einem Prostatakarzinom unterschieden werden können. 

Manche Leser der Tribukait Studie berücksichtigen bei ihrem Vergleich der Methoden und Ergebnisse der Hormonblockade während der Studie mit den Methoden und Ergebnissen der kompletten Hormonblockade, nicht die Bedeutung von adrenalem Testosteron, Androstendion, DHEA und DHEA-S, die in der Prostata zu Dihydrotestosteron synthetisiert, bis zu 50% des gesamten Dihydrotestosteron ausmachen können. 

Diese Informationen und die seit Prof. Tribukaits Studie veröffentlichten Arbeiten über die Ausbreitungswege, Botenstoffe, etc. lassen mich glauben, daß die Biologie des PCa komplizierter ist, als die Aufforderung  bringe nicht die guten Kerle um, damit Du keinen Platz machst für die Bösen. Ich verstehe unseren Wunsch nach klaren, möglichst einfachen Patenten, aber die Suche danach ist noch im Gange. Der Bescheidenheit der besten Mediziner und Wissenschaftler, die konstatieren  wir kennen die Biologie des PCa nicht ausreichend, könnten wir uns auch bedienen bei unserer Diskussion der Tribukait Studie.

Ein paar Zitate aus späteren Studien an denen Prof. Tribukait mitgearbeitet hat (siehe unten), können auch helfen den relativen Wert der Studie aus den 90er Jahren einzuordnen. 

Gruß

Günter 


Zitate aus Studien  

* Die wegen seiner Heterogenität unterschätzte Aggressivität des PCa wird eher minimiert durch gleichzeitige Prüfung des Tumorgrades und der DNA Ploidie als durch vermehrte Biopsate.
PMID: 11007438 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

* Der prognostische Wert von total PSA im Gewebe aus Feinnadelaspirations Biopsien wurde verglichen mit dem totalen (T) und freien PSA im Serum , dem Verhältnis von freiem und totalem PSA im Serum, Tumor Grad, zytologisches Stadium und DNA Ploidie bei 179 Patienten mit Grad T2 T4 Pca. Patienten ohne Knochenmetastasen zur Zeit der Diagnose wurden mit Orchiektomie oder GnRH Analoga oder hohen Dosen parenteralem Estrogen behandelt. Sie wurden 71 Monate bzw. bis zu ihrem Ableben beobachtet. T-PSA erwies sich als der wichtigste Prognosefaktor für das Überleben. 93% der Patienten mit niedrigem PSA waren progredient und 87% dieser Gruppe verstarb an PCa. Von den Patienten mit mittleren PSA Werten waren 15% progredient und 10% verstarben an PCa. Kein Patient mit hohem T-PSA war progredient. Ähnlich aber weniger deutliche Verbindung zwischen Tumorprogress und PCa spezifischem Tod bestand bei den Prognosefaktoren klinisches Stadium, zytologischem Grad und DNA Ploidie. T-PSA war der einzige wichtige Prognosefaktor. 
PMID: 10656445 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
mein angekündigter Beitrag hat sich verzögert. Dies lag nicht am Joggen sondern an meiner längeren, inneren Auseinandersetzung mit meinem Problem. Ich habe nun versucht, mich der Analyse mit den Werkzeugen der modernen Qualitätstechnik zu nähern. Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Ich habe natürlich nicht die Problemlösung/Antwort für DHB-Anwendung gefunden, aber für mich hat sich der Nebel der Informationen und die diffuse Datenlage (Schrotflinteneffekt) gelichtet bzw. geordnet. Ich sehe mich nun in der Lage, in meinen gewohnten Denkstrukturen mein Problem zu analysieren, die Für und Wieder abzuwägen und dann meinen Weg zu finden mit einer gewissen inneren Sicherheit, ohne nur auf das Gefühl vertrauen zu müssen. Ich habe auch länger überlegt, ob ich diese Überlegungen ins Forum stellen soll. Ich habe mich dann dafür entschieden, da einmal auch viele Ingenieure im Forum sind, für die mein Denkansatz sicherlich nicht so abwegig ist und zum anderen kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er dies als Hilfe/Ergänzung für seinen Entscheidungsprozess ansieht oder in die Rubrik Unnützes/Spinnereien tut oder sagt, das habe ich sowieso gewusst.
Die moderne Qualitätstechnik zerlegt alle Abläufe in Prozesse, und dies gilt für technische wie auch für organisatorische Abläufe. Für jeden Prozess muss die Prozessfähigkeit nachgewiesen werden. In meinem Ansatz ist nun die DHB ein Prozess, den ich nach den Regeln der Qualitätstechnik analysiert habe. Dazu werde ich jeweils Vergleiche aus der Technik zur besseren Verständigung heranziehen, und ich bitte dies nicht als schulmeisterisch anzusehen, sondern mir geht es nur darum, meine Überlegungen allgemein verständlich darzulegen. Als Vergleichsmodell möchte ich einen Sinterprozess heranziehen. Ein Metallteil soll in seinen Oberflächeneigenschaften verändert werden. Dazu kommt es in eine Kammer, und es werden diverse Gase (Edelgase, Sauerstoff usw.) in vorgegebener Zusammensetzung in die Kammer eingegeben. Dazu wird ein Druck/Temperaturprofil gefahren, um den Prozess Sinterung durchzuführen. Die Prozessparameter Temperatur und Druck über Zeit sowie die Gaszusammensetzung werden ständig überwacht/gemessen. Nach Abschluss des Prozesses wird das Ergebnis am Werkstück gemäß den Prozessvorgaben überprüft. Dies sind Yield (Ausbeute) und die gewünschten Oberflächeneigenschaften z.B. Härte und Gleiteigenschaft in der vorgegebenen Toleranzbreite. Wird dies erfüllt, so ist die Prozessfähigkeit gegeben.
Was bedeutet dies nun auf den DHB-Prozess bezogen? Die Kammer, das sind wir als Patient. Verändert werden soll der Tumor in der Prostata. Die Zugaben, um den Prozess zu starten, sind die Medikamente, die wir nach einem vorgegebenen Zeitplan einzunehmen haben bzw. die Spritze in einem vorgegebenen Zeitfenster. Überwacht wird der ablaufende Prozess durch die PSA-Messungen mit Nadirvorgabe. Das Prozessziel hat Leibowitz definiert, und zwar soll nach Beendigung der DHB der PSA-Wert unter Erhaltungstherapie Proscar oder Avodart horizontal einlaufen (Plateaubildung) und darf eine große Streuung (Achterbahnverlauf) aufweisen.
Ralf hat berichtet, dass es einige Plateaubildungen gibt, so dass wir zuerst einmal das Positive festhalten können, dass unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Prozessfähigkeit gegeben ist. Leider haben wir auch die Beispiele, dass der PSA nicht horizontal einmündet sondern gleichmäßig ansteigt oder wie bei Horst sogar expotentiellen Charakter entwickelt. Was können die Ursachen sein? Leibowitz hat aus seiner Erfahrung schon darauf hingewiesen, dass höhere Gleason Scores für die DHB nicht sehr geeignet sind, um das Prozessziel die Plateaubildung zu erreichen. Warum, weil der Krebs schon aggressiver, entarteter ist, d.h. keine reine diploide Verteilung mehr hat. Damit schließt sich für mich der Kreis von Dr. Leibowitz  zu Prof. Böcking.
Auf mich bezogen, bedeutet dies, dass ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die Plateaubildung erreiche. Ich kann natürlich nach der DHB auf einen moderaten Anstieg (Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluss) und damit auf einige Jährchen Ruhe/Lebensqualität hoffen, aber es bestehen auch die von Herrn Prof. Böcking aufgezeigten Risiken, und stehen mir wirklich alle Optionen, wie im Forum immer wieder beschworen, nach der DHB offen, oder verpasse ich nicht vielleicht den richtigen Zeitpunkt für andere Maßnahmen, da aufgrund der Aggressivität meines Krebses schon der Kapseldurchbruch erfolgte? Nun werden viele denken, der Knut mit seinem Gleason Score hat sowieso nur eine geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies nicht schon erfolgt ist. Ich kenne natürlich auch die Partintabellen, und dies war ja auch ein Grund mit, sich für die DHB zu entscheiden, da ich schon mit einer systemischen Erkrankung gerechnet habe. Inzwischen habe ich natürlich durch das Forum und auch durch andere Quellen einiges dazugelernt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Partintabellen aufgrund der neuen Diagnoseverfahren umgeschrieben werden müssen, sobald diese auch als Standard für die Betroffenen eingesetzt werden. Ich habe eine PET-Cholin/CT Untersuchung gehabt, und die daran anschließende Biopsie erfolgte PET-Cholin- geführt. Mir klingt  noch heute der Ausspruch des ausführenden Arztes zu seiner Helferin in den Ohren, als ich auf dem Bock zur Biopsieentnahme saß, voller Treffer mitten drin. Deshalb fühle ich mich relativ sicher, dass aufgrund meiner gezielten Biopsien der Gleason Score korrekt ist, und die von Herrn Prof. Bonkhoff gemachte Diagnose Der Tumorherd liegt bereits außerhalb des Drüsenfeldes, zeigt jedoch keinen Bezug zum extraprostatischen Weichgewebe auch zutrifft. Dies korreliert auch mit der PET-Cholin Beurteilung von Prof. Reske Die Samenblasen stellen sich unauffällig da und kein Nachweis pathologisch vergrößerter oder pathologisch Cholin-anreichender pelviner LK. Befund vereinbar mit lokal begrenztem Prostata-Karzinom.

Zusammengefasst habe ich mit dem Herunterbrechen des Informations- und Datenwirrwahr um die DHB auf dies einfache Prozessmodell für mich die Initiative zurückgewonnen, da ich mich nun in der Lage sehe, meine Risiken abzuschätzen und den Entscheidungsprozess für meinen richtigen Weg einzuleiten. Möglich war dies nur durch die Diskussion hier im Forum, und ich danke allen Teilnehmern herzlich für diese Hilfe. Die von meiner Seite z.T. scharfen bzw. spitzen Formulierungen in meinen Beiträgen bitte ich, mir zu verzeihen. Ich habe dies für meine innere (und bei mir schöpferische) Unruhe gebraucht, um mich gedanklich permanent Tag und Nacht mit der Problemstellung auseinander zu setzen.
Noch einmal Danke!
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter, 
wie ich in meinem letzten Beitrag dargelegt habe, bin ich wieder mit mir ins Reine gekommen. Ich bin nun dabei abzuwägen, was die beste Lösung ist, nämlich DHB fortzusetzen oder auf eine andere Therapieform zu wechseln. Deshalb prüfe/suche ich zurzeit die Alternativen. Es gab im Forum schon mehrfach den Hinweis auf die Nanotechnologie, und ich hatte mir auch die Seiten angesehen. Es wurde diese in Entwicklung befindende Therapieform schön anhand von Bildern erläutert, aber es fehlten sonstige Hinweise über Erfolg usw. Nun hat mein Sohn mir einen Link geschickt und es gibt einen Artikel, dass bis April dieses Jahres 9 Patienten behandelt wurden, und wie es aussieht mit mäßigem Erfolg. Hier der Link:

http://www.ivanhoe.com/channels/p_channelstory.cfm?storyid=13498&channelid=CHAN-100011
 
Gruß Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> ..... Ich kenne natürlich auch die Partintabellen, und dies war ja auch ein Grund mit, sich für die DHB zu entscheiden, da ich schon mit einer systemischen Erkrankung gerechnet habe. Inzwischen habe ich natürlich durch das Forum und auch durch andere Quellen einiges dazugelernt. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Partintabellen aufgrund der neuen Diagnoseverfahren umgeschrieben werden müssen, sobald diese auch als Standard für die Betroffenen eingesetzt werden. 
> Knut.


Hallo Knut, man kann die Partin-Tabellen nicht "umschreiben", da sie eine "historische Tatsache" sind.
Beim Erstellen  wurden Tausende Krankengeschichten analysiert.

Eingabeparameter

1. PSA
2. Gleason-Score
3. Klinisches Stadium (das ist der Tastbefund)

Mehr hat man meist nicht.

Ausgabeparameter (zu erwartender pathologischer Befund) 

1. Kapseldurchbruch
2. Samenblasenbefall
3. Lymphknotenbefall

Dementsprechend wurden die Patientendaten sortiert und ergeben die prozentualen  Verhältnisse dieser Untersuchungen in den Tabellen.
Wenn man nicht viel weiss, bleibt einem nicht viel übrig als mit den Daten der Altvorderen zu orakeln.
Wenn man was weiss - wie HorstK -  braucht man das nicht in dem Maße.

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/Barentsz_1.jpg

Risiko bleibt Mangels exaktem Wissens immer, aber die sehr hohen Wahrscheinlichkeiten von PET und USPIO  lassen Varianten vernünftig erscheinen, die man ohne das Wissen eher verwerfen würde.

Das Traurige im nunmehr dritten Jahrtausend ist, dass es zwar zerstörungsfreie Werkstoffprüfungen gibt, die Austernzüchter auf Tahiti ihre Perlmuscheln röntgen um nicht unnötigerweise eine ohne Perle zu  vernichten - der Prostatachirurg "auf Verdacht" - 5, 10, oder 20 LK's rausschneidet, zerschneidet, um dann festzustellen, dass in den 16 LK's keine "Prostataperle" war.

Zum Nutzen des Menschen sind beide - im Gegensatz zu den oft sinnlos entfernten Lymphknoten wachsen Austern nach. 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ludwig,
die Umschreibung habe ich im übertragenen Sinn gemeint, und zwar, dass man durch die neuen Diagnoseverfahren erheblich besser abschätzen kann, wie die eigenen Chancen sind, als nur die Werte aus der Partintabelle zu entnehmen. Darin stimmen wir ja auch überein.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## cligensa

Lieber Knut und die anderen Mitstreiter,
  ich bin sehr beeindruckt von den so unterschiedlichen Meinungen und noch mehr von dem Denken, das hinter den verschiedenen Meinungen zur DHB steht. Ich habe heute zum erstem mal alle Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen. Wenn ich mal etwas Zeit erübrige, ins Forum zu gehen, dann suche ich mir meist die Themen aus, die noch relativ neu und daher meist kurz sind oder von Patienten geschrieben sind, die konkret nach Hilfe Ausschau halten. Es sind einfach Zeitgründe, weshalb ich nicht häufiger schreiben kann.

  Auch jetzt kann ich nicht auf alle Einwände eingehen. Ich kann hinsichtlich der wissenschaftlichen Veröffentlichung der Patientendaten von Dr. Leibowitz sowie seinen auf den neueren Stand gebrachten Ergebnisse auf die Original-Website hinweisen: www.compassionateoncology.org, auf der seine Informationals und auch die Publications erläutert sind. Ich weiß, ich sollte diese übersetzen und ins Internet stellen. Ich hoffe, das schaffe ich noch mal. Die Unterlagen, die ich verschicke, bringe ich erst langsam auf den neueren Stand.

  Zu Deiner Situation, lieber Knut, und der Frage, ob Du die DHB weiter machen solltest oder nicht, kann ich nur sagen: bitte höre damit auf, wenn Du der Meinung bist, sie schade Dir eher als dass sie Dir nützt. Ich an Deiner stelle würde sie weiter durchziehen und dann abwarten, was sich ergib. alle anderen Therapieoptionen bleiben ja offen für später. Als einer der reifsten und sachkundigsten Mitschreiber hat sich Rudolf erwiesen, der es gleichfalls für sehr wichtig hält, dass Du eine innere Zufriedenheit erreichen solltest, bei aller Unsicherheit der Therapieentscheidung, vor der nahezu jeder steht, der nicht unbegrenztes Vertrauen seinem Urologen entgegenbringt und daher nur sich dessen Meinung anschließt. Rudolf, Du hast auch in Deiner anderen Argumentation immer wieder einen klaren wissenschaftlich einwandfreien Standpunkt vorgebracht. Der Prostatakrebs ist individuell wie sein Wirt, er ist sehr komplex und und reagiert auf geringe Unterschiede in Therapieprotokollen oft sehr unterschiedlich.

  Wir müssen uns ganz nüchtern an wissenschaftliche Fakten halten, wenn es sie gibt und so lange es nur geht und dann bleibt uns noch eine ganze Menge Unsicherheit in der letzten Entscheidung für eine Therapie übrig, mit der wir dann leben müssen. Jeder Patient sollte von uns immer in seiner individuellen Entscheidung angenommen werden.

  Ein paar Erläuterungen:
  1. Dr. Leibowitz empfiehlt die DHB allein anzuwenden bei geringem oder mittlerem Risiko, wobei die Komponenten mit höherem Risiko beginnen bei aPSA bei >20 g/ml, Gleason Score 4+3 und höher, 50% und mehr aller Stanzen befallen sowie in einer Stanze mehr als 50% des Gewebes befallen. Das sind Kriterien der amerikanischen Urologie.
  Bei Komponenten mit höherem Risiko sind zusätzliche Maßnahmen (antiangiogene Medikation oder zweiter Zyklus mit oder ohne gering dosierte Chemo) in Betracht zu ziehen.
  Du, lieber Kurt, hast eine Komponente im mittleren Risikobereich (aPSA 10ng/mlo) und eine im höheren Risikobereich (GS 4+3=7). Die anderen diagnostischen Angaben kenne ich nicht, sie sind m.E. wichtiger als cytometrische Daten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung  bitte kein Streit.

  2. Wenn der Eindruck im Internet oder sonstwo entstanden ist, dass die DHB eine Wundertherapie sei, dann ist der Eindruck falsch. Ich glaube dieser Eindruck ist auch nirgends berechtigt. Wunschdenken kann man manchmal leider nicht verhindern. Die HB ist ein schulmedizinischer Therapieansatz, der in der üblichen Urologie angewendet wird, wenn die Methoden der Organspezialisten, OP und RT, versagt haben. Die erhöhte Dosis von Casodex und die dritte Komponente Proscar unterscheiden sich von dem urologischen Konzept der kompletten HB, weil Leibowitz der Auffassung ist, dass die Biologie des Krebses verlangt, den noch am ehesten verwundbaren Krebs (also nicht erst Metastasen abwarten) mit der stärksten Verfügbaren Waffe angegangen werden sollte und dadurch mit einer Erhaltungstherapie möglichst langfristig unter Kontrolle gehalten werden kann. Strum, Tucker Eichhorn etc. sind, mit geringen Abweichungen, ebenfalls dieser Meinung.

  3. Dieses Therapieprotokoll ist als experimentell zu bezeichnen, weil es hierzu nicht das gibt, was in der Medizin allein den (meist) exakten wissenschaftlichen Beleg bringt: randomisierte prospektive Doppelblindstudien. Die gibt es dazu nicht, Leibowitz und Tucker betrieben eine Praxis von niedergelassenen Onkologen. Inzwischen gibt es aber in der Hierarchie der Wissenschaftlichkeit einen etwas weniger hoch aber immerhin noch nachvollziehbar anzusetzenden Beleg, nämlich evidenzbasierte, wissenschaftlich aufbereitete Patientenergebnisse in statistisch einigermaßen relevanter Zahl (jetzt 185 bei Leibowitz  das ist trotzdem nicht viel). Die geringste wissenschaftliche Bedeutung hat die Expertenmeinung, aus der sich jedoch oft erst evidenzbasierte Daten entwickeln. Der anekdotische Einzelfall hat keinerlei Belegkraft, er grenzt nahe an Betrug oder Augenwischerei, wenn daraus allgemeine Aussagen zu einer Therapie abgeleitet werden sollen.

  4. Hier in Deutschland haben sich bei mir 385 Patienten gemeldet, die eine DHB oder eine HB3 gemacht haben. Auf den Unterschied wurde schon hingewiesen. Die 385 werden hoffentlich noch in diesem Jahr von der Universität des Saarlandes einen 6-seitigen Fragebogen erhalten, der von denen zurückgeschickt werden sollte, die an einer Auswertung interessiert sind. Die Universität des Saarlandes wird eine wissenschaftliche Auswertung vornehmen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wohl jeder, der sich für diese Therapie entschieden hat, auch gerne wissen möchte, wie diese bei mehreren hundert Patienten gewirkt hat. So hoffen wir auf eine fast vollständige Beteiligung. Diese 385 Patienten sind aber nur die, die von mir Unterlagen über die DHB oder HB3 erhalten haben und deren Adressen ich somit im Computer habe. Das sind längst nicht alle. Z.B. habe ich auch Deine Adresse nicht, lieber Knut. Es gibt noch viel mehr. Sobald die erste Sendung der Fragebögen verschickt ist, werden wir überall verbreiten, dass diejenigen sich in Bonn melden sollen (Fax 0228 33889-510 oder info@prostatakrebs-bps.de), die keine Fragebögen  erhalten haben. Dann erfolgt die zweite Versendung. Die wissenschaftliche Auswertung und das weitere langfristige Fortschreiben der Krankheitssituation sollen dann unter verschiedenen Kategorien, je nach Ausgangssituation und Vortherapie jahrlang weitergeführt werden. Wir rechnen mit über 500 DHB/HB3-Patienten. 

  5. Tucker habe ich gefragt, weshalb er von Leibowitz weggegangen sei. Seine Antwort: Bei Bob war ich zweiter Mann in einer kleinen Praxis, hier bin ich der erste Mann der Urologie in einer großen Klinik. Jetzt hat er noch eine Klinik in Singapur eröffnet, wie Ralf mitteilte. Er wird aber wieder nach L.A. zurückkehren.

6. Mit Tucker habe ich auch über das Plateau gesprochen: er war der Meinung, dass es sich naturgemäß um ein leicht geneigtes Plateau handeln müsse, um das herum mit einem Auf und Ab der PSA-Wert sich bewegt. Aber naturgemäß bleibt auch nicht jeder Patient in einem sehr niedrigen Bereich. Dr. Leibowitz ist der Auffassung, dass auch ein etwas höherer PSA-Wert akzeptabel sei, wenn die Prostata noch vorhanden ist, wobei er grundsätzlich nicht den PSA-Wert behandelt sondern den Mann mit seinem Krebs. Deswegen kann er keinen definierten cut-off Wert für den Einstieg in die antiangiogenen Medikamente, einen zweiten Zyklus und/oder die gering dosierte Chemotherapie angeben. An dieser Stelle muß ich eingestehen, dass es ein sehr schweres Problem für die Männer darstellt, die weitere Maßnahmen  benötigen und kein erfahrener Arzt auf diesem Therapiegebiet verfügbar ist. Man ist dann auf die Bauchgefühlmeinung des hoffentlich dazu positiv eingestellten Urologen angewiesen.

   7. Dr. Leibowitz behandelt kaum internationale Patienten, da er mit amerikanischen voll ausgelastet ist und solche Patienten wegen der großen Entfernung und der Sprachschwierigkeiten, sowie der Zusammenarbeit mit dem betreuenden deutschen Urologen schwieriger zu behandeln sind. Jetzt hat er wieder einen neuen Mitarbeiter, Dr. Isaak Gorbaty, den er anlernt. Vielleicht nimmt er dann wieder auch internationale Patienten.

  8. Meine Historie:
  aPSA 32 ng/ml, Dx am 28.10.98, Gleason Score 3+5=7, 50% der Stanzen je zu 100% befallen. Beginn HB2: Dezember 1998, DHB Februar 1999, abgesetzt seit Februar 2000. Beginn mit antiangiogenen Medikamenten: Juli 2001, dauert an. Fast 7 Jahrte nach Absetzen der DHB schwankt mein PSA-Wert um 9 herum. Die Neigung des Plateaus (Tendenzkurve) ergibt eine Verdoppelungszeit von 5 Jahren. seit 1 Jahr nehme ich Leukine, seit dem ist ein leichter Abfall der Tendenzkurve wieder zu verzeichnen.

(Das Schaubild habe ich nicht hier reinstellen können und ich habe jetzt nicht mehr Zeit, das zu tun. Ich werde mich später darum bemühen.)

Meine Medikantion täglich:
Sortis (Atorvastatin) 60 ng
Celebrex (Celecoxib) 2x200mg
Proscar (Finasterid)
ASS 100 (Acetylsalicylsäure)
Selen 200mcg
Vitamin E 100 IU
B1 100mg
B6 100mg
Thalidomid (50mg jeden zweiten Tag)
Leukine (175 mcgr) 6 von 7 Tagen pro Woche
Endoxan (Cyclophosphamid) 2x12,5mg
Alle drei Monate:
Aredia (Pamidronat) 90mg Infusion
Dexametasone (Hydrokortison) Infusion 16 mg
Das nehme ich zum Teil bereits seit 6 Jahren. 
Zusätzlich einige Mittel aus der Apotheke, um Muskelkrämpfe zu verhindern
Natürlich auch Waldlauf oder med. Trampolin nahezu täglich.
   Ich bin fast 70 Jahre alt. Bei der Ausgangssituation bin ich wohl als Erfolgsstory einzuordnen. Ich denke, ich bin kein anekdotischer Einzelfall. Das werden wir hoffentlich auch aus der Patientenbefragung ermitteln können.
Auf jeden Fall kann mir die gute Lebensqualität der letzten 7 Jahre niemand mehr nehmen. 
  Grüße
  Christian

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Christian (L), 

zuerst möchte ich mich bei Dir ganz herzlich bedanken für Deine umfangreiche Antwort. Auch wenn Du sehr große Routine bei diesem Thema hast, weiß ich, dass dies nicht in 5 Minuten verfasst ist.
Weiter möchte ich nun in meiner Antwort die Möglichkeit nutzen, die offensichtlich durch meine Beiträge entstandenen falschen Eindrücke zu korrigieren.
Ich sehe die DHB- bis jetzt führe ich sie noch durch- nicht als Teufelszeug und Leibowitz nicht als Oberteufel an. Aber der anfänglichen Euphorie folgt nun eine gewisse Ernüchterung und wird, wie ich mich kenne, in einer kritischen Betrachtungsweise/Distanz enden, da gemäß meiner Lebens- und Berufserfahrung zu viele Ungereimtheiten vorhanden sind. Du hast zwar, was das Umfeld von Leibowitz betrifft, einige Erläuterungen gegeben, die als Erklärung, wenn ich es mit einer normalen Onkologenpraxis zu tun hätte, ausreichend wäre. Wenn ich aber den Platinstandard ausrufe, dann muss ich mich auch an dieser Aussage messen lassen auch unter amerikanischen Verhältnissen, und dann sind die Erklärungen nicht sehr befriedigend.
Für mich hat nun der Prozess der Hinterfragung und Abwägung begonnen, und ich dachte schon einen für mich gangbaren Weg gefunden zu haben, aber nach den neuesten Negativmeldungen von Nikolaus und Hutschi werde ich noch einmal alle Für und Wider überdenken. Mir ist inzwischen sehr klar geworden, dass ich mich mit dem Thema Prostatakrebs bei dem jetzigen Stand der Wissenschaft, egal für welche Therapie ich mich entscheide, bis zu meinem Lebensende befassen muss, um- wie es im Forum so schön gesagt wird- mit meinem Untermieter zu Recht zu kommen bzw. aufzupassen, das er nicht zum Hauptmieter wird.
Ich habe ja mehrfach betont, dass Zahlen und Fakten für mich ausschlaggebend sind, aber ich weiß auch um die Wichtigkeit der so genannten weichen Faktoren und dass das letzte Quäntchen meiner Therapieentscheidung eine Bauchentscheidung sein wird. Wenn dies erfolgt ist, werde ich kurz über das Wie und Warum berichten.
Deine Daten sind ohne Zweifel beeindruckend insbesondere die Verdopplungszeit von 5 Jahren. Aber vielleicht, lieber Christian, hattest Du eine diploide Verteilung. Verzeih mir diese Anmerkung, auch ich möchte nicht die Diskussion in diesem Thread über Zytometrie wieder aufleben lassen. Zu Deiner Angabe des Gleason Score nehme ich an, dass es GS 3 + 4 = 7 heißen soll.
Noch einmal Danke und beste Grüße aus dem heute nicht so sonnigen Andalusien
Knut.

PS. Übrigens habe ich mich zur DHB-Erhebung angemeldet. Ich habe mir den Vordruck ausgedruckt, ausgefüllt und per Post an die angegebene Adresse geschickt.ffice:office" />

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Knut,
Euphorie ist ein sehr individuelles Phänomen. Wenn man die Nebenwirkungen liest, verfällt man kaum in Euphorie. Ich kenne einige Patienten, die verfallen langsam in Euphorie, weil sie Anzeichen dafür haben, dass der unangenehme Untermieter, die Wohnung verlassen zu haben scheint. Der PSA bleibt viele Jahre sehr weit unten. "Einige" sind aber längst nicht alle. 
Grüße
Christian

----------

